# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Jačina trudova

## migoh

Zanima koliko često su vam bili trudovi prije odlaska u bolnicu i koliko su bili jaki....malo sam zbunjena jer poznanica je otišla roditi kada su joj bili svake 3 min. , ali su trajali  po cca 10sekundi te navodno nisu bili oni pravi (trebaju trajati duže ? ) .

----------


## Anemona

Meni su kod odlaska u bolnicu bili na 3 i 5 minuta i trajali su barem 30 sekundi, što se tiče boli, nije nešto specijalno boljelo - odnosno, bilo je sasvim izdržljivo, pa sam mislila da to niti nisu pravi trudovi - a bili su.  :D

----------


## lopy

> Meni su kod odlaska u bolnicu bili na 3 i 5 minuta i trajali su barem 30 sekundi, što se tiče boli, nije nešto specijalno boljelo - odnosno, bilo je sasvim izdržljivo, pa sam mislila da to niti nisu pravi trudovi - a bili su.  :D


Identična situacija. Meni su trudovi počeli oko 1 nakon ponoći, kao menstrualna bol, ali već sam imala nekoliko dana prije lažnjake, pa sam mislila da nije ništa zabrinjavajuće. Jedino neuobičajeno je bilo to što sam svako malo morala na WC (velika nužda). I tako sam ja šetala od sobe do WC-a sve do 5 ujutro, kad sam primjetila krv i nazvala hitnu, a oni su mi rekli - obavezno se javiti na hitni ginekološki! Sve u svemu bol je bila potpuno izdržljiva, dok mi nisu dali drip,....... Ali sve je to subjektivno, bol je stvarno individualan osjećaj, pa je teško dati pametan savjet. Uglavnom, ako ti punkne vodenjak ili počne krvarenje - put pod noge, u protivnom, dokle je god izdrživa bol (opet subjektivni dojam) bolje je da si doma.

----------


## krumpiric

friško iskustvo, krenula kad su bili na minutu i trajali minutu  :Grin:  


došla otvorena, rodila za 40min.

----------


## pepi

> friško iskustvo, krenula kad su bili na minutu i trajali minutu  
> 
> 
> došla otvorena, rodila za 40min.


Baš mi je drago zbog tebe  :Klap:   Takav je i moj plan  :Smile:

----------


## migoh

joj *krompirić* , za poželjeti  :D 
Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## migoh

> joj *krompirić* , za poželjeti  :D 
> Čestitam


*krumpirić*  :Embarassed:

----------


## bimba iaia

Ovisi koliko ti treba do rodilišta i koji ti je porod...
ja sam za 2.porod,koji ide brže i intenzivnije odabrala  rodilište koje je dalje(1.30h) za bit sigurna da neću doć prerano   :Rolling Eyes:  
došla kad su mi bili na 1-2min...i rodila odmah. :Grin:

----------


## Mrvna

Kad su mi postali prebolni da ih duram na kauču (a bili su na cca 5 minuta, u trajanju od cca 45 sek) otišla sam pod tuš - čim sam se počela kretati skočili su na svake 2 minute. Trk u bolnicu da bi mi rekli da sam 1 prst otvorena. Rodila 9 sati kasnije /smajlić koji briše znoj s čela/

----------


## migoh

Evo mene nakon poroda i odgovaram na svoj upit   :Smile:  
Krenuli su 'noćni prespavani' trudovi za koje sam mislila da me samo bole leđa . Takvi su i bili do dolaska u bolnicu , možda mrvicu jači , svake 4min po oko 30-40sek. Čak su me moji zezali da to nisu pravi trudovi jer kako se ja mogu i zezati i pričati , ali srećom pukao je vodenjak , pa nije bilo dileme . Šta reći , ušetala sam u bolnicu onako cool , a 5cm otvorena  :D

----------


## (maša)

trudovi došli na 6-7 min nakon 10 sati (al krenuli sa 30 min)...trajali 30-ak sekundi...bol kao menstrualna, dok nisam dobila drip kao da ih nisam ni imala, na leđima ih uopće nisam osjećala, ni pod dripom..

----------


## Pepita

Kod mene neki lagani trudovi, više kao menstrualna bol, nepravilno svakih 5 pa 10 pa 7 pa 2 minute  :/ 
Kako sam bila prije toga u MPO vodama nisam htjela riskirati i otišla u rodilište, otvorena 5 cm, s laganim trudovima se otvorila i na kraju mi za izgod raspalili drip, e to su bili trudovi   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## mihic

gdje na onom lističu od ctga mora biti vrh da bi se trudovi smatrali "aktivnima" sjeća li se tko ili zna?

----------


## krumpiric

znam da ne smije izgledati ko planina, nego ko brdašca  :Grin:  znači oblo.

----------


## mihic

hvala! ja sam imala jučer baš lijepo gorje   :Smile:   za sada još ništa
zanimalo me koliko sam blizu

----------


## marie26

meni ctg nije pokazivao trudove, a cijelu noć sam ih imala. primalja koja me zaprimila je rekla da mi to nisu trudovi, da će me vjerovatno zadržati na odjelu, jer sam tjedan dana prenijela, da bi mi bilo bolje da sam ostala doma. a kad me je dr. pregledao, rekao je samo: vi ste odmah za rađaonu! znači.....ctg nije baš uvijek mjerodavan.....

----------


## eruditio

A koliku jacinu trudova vam je pokazivao ctg u trenutku kad vas je bas boljelo? 

Meni je neki dan na pregledu ctg zabiljezio dva truda jacine do 60 i sestra se cudila da kak nista ne osjetim i ne boli me. Osjetila sam doduse da mi se trbuh grci, ali me nije boljelo. Ako su to trudovi, pa ja cu rodit bez muke  :Razz:  

Ali kakve sam ja srece, vjerojatno je u pitanju pokvareni aparat, a ne moj visoki prag boli  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## L&L0809

ako se dobro sjecam (al je moguce da grijesim, mozda sam gledala krivi broj  :? ) meni je ctg za vrijeme trudova ocitavao oko 130. ali, ponavljam, moguce da sam krivi broj gledala, iako sam samo njega vidjela, bio je napisan prakticki prek cijelog ekrana.

----------


## zelena

Evo išla sam gledati fotografiju ctg-a s poroda (MM voli sve ovjekovječiti   :Wink:  ) i prema slici ctg mjeri trudove od oko 80 u 2.10 ujutro (u 2.40 rodio se D   :Grin:  ).... Usput, kad sam pitala babicu da mi se čini da trudovi jačaju a da ih ctg tako ne bilježi, ona mi je rekla da to ovisi kako je uređaj namješten  :?  i da nije 100% mjerodavan pa se nemoram zamarati što on pokazuje .

----------


## lily24

pošto mi je ovo prva trudnoća zanima me kako ću prepoznati trudove i dali se odma mora ići u bolnicu ćim te prvi trudovi uhvate ili se još može čekati ako može koliko?najviše estrahtrudova kažu svi da strašno bole

----------


## zadarmamica

podižem!!!
zanima me ,,na ctg-u što oni smatraju trudom.?od kojeg broja.meni danas bilo od 98 do 110. prvo sam bila na pregledu pa onda ctg.i nakon ctg se nisam vratila unutra kod dokt,bila gužva,a inace odem nazad kod nje,pa mi objasni sve,al je sestra ovaj put odnila papir doktorici i vratila se i samo mi potvrdila ono što mi dokt rekla da dodem u utorak provjerit plodnu vodu ili u bolnicu sutra -preksutra ako skužim da je to to ili ako pukne vodenjak.u ponediljak mi je termin.ja neznam kako da mirin te trudove, jer mi je stalno prisutna bol. al uglavnom cini mi se da nije redovan razmak.

----------


## tua

ukratko, ako nisi sigurna, znaci da su tek pripreme pred finale. nema smisla da odmah mjeris, kad budu jaci prepoznat ces i njih i razmak. samo polako, nikud ne zuri. sretno!

----------


## nahla

> podižem!!!
> zanima me ,,na ctg-u što oni smatraju trudom.?od kojeg broja.meni danas bilo od 98 do 110. prvo sam bila na pregledu pa onda ctg.i nakon ctg se nisam vratila unutra kod dokt,bila gužva,a inace odem nazad kod nje,pa mi objasni sve,al je sestra ovaj put odnila papir doktorici i vratila se i samo mi potvrdila ono što mi dokt rekla da dodem u utorak provjerit plodnu vodu ili u bolnicu sutra -preksutra ako skužim da je to to ili ako pukne vodenjak.u ponediljak mi je termin.ja neznam kako da mirin te trudove, jer mi je stalno prisutna bol. al uglavnom cini mi se da nije redovan razmak.


pripoznat ćeš ih ne boj se. samo mirno i miri minute,kad ti bude pravilan razmak. a možda ti i pukne voda.

----------


## zadarmamica

ja bi da pukne vodenjak, i onda sam mirna.pravac bolnica.  :Smile:

----------


## nahla

još si tu ? hahahahaa :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

kad te cope pravi trudovi pisanje po forumu ce ti biti zadnja stvar na pameti  :Grin: 

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

drži me bol, al sam još tu.  :Smile:  još nije kritično. radim bilo što da ne mislin na to.zadnje pripreme i upute za muža.  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

pokusaj se odmoriti za veliko finale. zavidim ti  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

kad me uvate oni jaki, samo cu vam javit da odo ja u bolnicu.  :Smile:  zavidiš??? na ribanju kuce??hahahahha sad sam ribala kuhinju,i bome nemogu više stajat koliko me noge bole i križa me kidaju.al sam kontrol manijak, nemogu funkcionirat ako mi nije sve extra spremno kad odem rodit.  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

na 25 min su, pa 30, pa 15,pa 30.nisu redovni,al zaboli uuuuuuuuuuuuuu.cili donji dio. popodne šetnja da potaknem vodenjak  :Smile:  pa makar stajala na klupicu svako malo.frendica ce sa autom doci po mene, za svaki slucaj  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

> na 25 min su, pa 30, pa 15,pa 30.nisu redovni,al zaboli uuuuuuuuuuuuuu.cili donji dio. popodne šetnja da potaknem vodenjak  pa makar stajala na klupicu svako malo.frendica ce sa autom doci po mene, za svaki slucaj



ma moras se ti najesti sutra sunke vidim ja nema druge  :Grin: ...istrpit ces sve samo da ostanes jos sutra doma  :Grin:

----------


## zadarmamica

vec sam zvala mamu za šunku, i rekla sam joj da cu je ja posli ici kupit sebi,u slucaju da nestignem kod njih  :Smile:   :Laughing:  luda sam ,a što cu.  :Smile:  od sljedeceg tjedna pazim na hranu, radi kilaže i radi dojanje.samo zdravo i nema više vecere.  :Smile: 
prije me mama zvala svakih 25 min, u svaki put kad nazove ja joj prekinula koliko bi me zabolilo.  :Smile:  pa sam joj rekla da više ne zove. javit cu joj ako bude vrime.

----------


## Trina

Zadnja dva puta nisam ni imala trudove a otišla sam u bolnicu. Na drugom porodu jer me gin. poslao na kontrolu jer sam prenijela 2 dana pa su ustanovili da sam otvorena 5,6 cm i ostavili me (rodila za sat vremena) a treći put jer mi je izašao sluzni čep i imala sam neke lagane trudove svakih 20 min-po ure. A što ću kad se bojim da ne rodim negdje na putu ili kući

----------


## zeljana02

> vec sam zvala mamu za šunku, i rekla sam joj da cu je ja posli ici kupit sebi,u slucaju da nestignem kod njih    luda sam ,a što cu. od sljedeceg tjedna pazim na hranu, radi kilaže i radi dojanje.samo zdravo i nema više vecere. 
> prije me mama zvala svakih 25 min, u svaki put kad nazove ja joj prekinula koliko bi me zabolilo. pa sam joj rekla da više ne zove. javit cu joj ako bude vrime.



moras se napapati sunke, luka, jaja, salate i svih blagodati dok si jos 2U1 kad dođe decko onda nema toga  :Yes:

----------


## Beti3

Je li nam zadarmamica u šetnji ili već u rodilištu?

----------


## zadarmamica

sad cu u šetnju ici,.. šetnja uz more (a bolnica odma tamo)   :Smile: 
nemogu ja doma biti-tako mi je još gore kad samo cekam.

----------


## Trina

> sad cu u šetnju ici,.. šetnja uz more (a bolnica odma tamo)  
> nemogu ja doma biti-tako mi je još gore kad samo cekam.


Ah.. kad se samo sjetim, ja u rodilištu, rodila u 8.mj, stojim uz prozor a tamo negdi uz more živa muzika. Došlo mi je da pobjegnem tamo a po bebonju se vratim ujutro :Grin: 

da se malo vratim na temu, ako si protiv dRipa onda čekaj jer u našem rodilištu (tvom i mom) drip se daje svima koji dođu valjda. ja sam za pa se nisam bunilA

----------


## zadarmamica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa da sam znala.nisam protiv.više nisam protiv niceg. jednostavno nemogu više.iman trudove cili dan. trebala sam onda danas otici.razmaka 30min, 25, 40, 5,30.  :Smile:  i sad me toliko zabolila prepona.neopisivo.nemogu hodat. možda se još otvaram. a kontrakcije-ajmeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## zasad skulirana

uf,uf....jadna ti otkad nas tu izvjestavas....
ali kako kazu,dok god nisu pravilni nisu pravi....nadam se da ce ti se onda ustalit ritam sto prije pa da odes u bolnicu!!!!a ti za svaki slucaj ponesi sunkicu u bolnicu!  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

papila sam ja sad šunkice. i dalje iman kontrakcije jake i trudove,al nije to sve redovnog razmaka.tako da još ništa.al sam jakooo loše spavala, skoro pa nikako.

----------


## katarinam

> papila sam ja sad šunkice. i dalje iman kontrakcije jake i trudove,al nije to sve redovnog razmaka.tako da još ništa.al sam jakooo loše spavala, skoro pa nikako.


nadam se da će se to ustabiliti i da ćeš se uskoro  i ti veselit sa svojom bebom  :Love: 
sretno  :Yes:  držimo ti fige

tako sam i ja imala cijelu noć malo pravilne malo lažne a na kraju rodila tek drugi dan popodne, al su moji bili na neki razmak 10, 7, 5, pa 3 minuta a tek oni pravilni su došli tek oko 13 sati pa sam tek onda otišla u bolnicu.

----------


## kiara79

> nadam se da će se to ustabiliti i da ćeš se uskoro i ti veselit sa svojom bebom 
> sretno  držimo ti fige
> 
> tako sam i ja imala cijelu noć malo pravilne malo lažne a na kraju rodila tek drugi dan popodne, al su moji bili na neki razmak 10, 7, 5, pa 3 minuta a tek oni pravilni su došli tek oko 13 sati pa sam tek onda otišla u bolnicu.


ne bi ti išla ni u 13 h,da te nisam najurila.. :Grin: 
Matiji :Kiss:

----------


## zadarmamica

katarinam- matija je preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedivan. :Klap: 

ja pojma neman kad da odem u bolnicu, :Rolling Eyes:  baš kad bude razmak na 5minuta,redovan???ili baš da cekan vodenjak da pukne??
a jačina trudova se pojacava.kod mojih na rucku sam danas doslovno skocila-trznila sa stolice koliko me probolo.

----------


## Trina

Ako si odlučila čekati do zadnjeg trena onda čekaj one jake, prave trudove. Prepoznat ćeš ih kad dođu. A za vodenjak, ne znam, meni nijednom nije spontano pukao, nemoj se po tome ravnati. Vidi sama, ocijeni sama. A ja ti se divim zbog strpljenja jer bi ja već odavno bila u bolnici

----------


## Trina

zadarmamica, jesi još tu?

----------


## zadarmamica

još sam tu, danas je termin.al ništa.ako do veceri nebude promjene ,ujutro kod dokt gledat plodnu vodu.. cilu večer me bolilo, noć sam se nekako pola pola naspavala.stim da je muž jako malo, jer me u snu bolilo pa sam trzala.a on me svaki put tia vozit u bolnicu.da sam sinoć otišla, ostavili bi me sigurno,nisam mogla ni pomaknit se kad bi me uvatilo. al doma cu biti koliko izdržim.

----------


## mikka

s obzirom na trajanje pripremnih trudova, meni se cini da ces ti roditi za pola sata  :Smile: 

uzivaj!

----------


## zasad skulirana

ajme pa jos jutros je bila on-line....majko mila...nadam se da je mali Krsevan vec vani!!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

da sam bar sa svojim krševanom  :Smile: 
doma sam još. problem je taj- trebala sma sinoć otici u bolnicu i ostat  :Smile:  jer neznam procijeniti jel to vrhunac tih bolova prije poroda.svaka žena ima svoj prag boli.a na moje bolove sinoc bi neke žene otišle pravac bolnica.100%. na ono sinoć- tupa užasna bol od križa se proteže prema maternici i janicima, sve boli,igle probadaju, ako hodam cila pogrbljena od boli jer nemogu se uspravit,a zdjelica-dok hodam kao da mi stidna kost ili zdjelica zapinje(nekako žulja,škljoca) i bili su trudovi skroz redovni na pola sata.a onda opet na 40 min. i sad me drže al su sinoć bili auuuuuuuuuuuuuu. i naravno neizbježne kontrakcije koje su užas.
uglavnom- ja više neman pojma, ako me bude tako držalo kao sinoć otici cu u bolnicu.

----------


## zadarmamica

bilo je i redovnih na 15min, i bili su se zaredali.al ja cekam vodenjak. znam da on ni nemora puknit nego u bolnici,tako da je definitivno odluceno-ako me posli bude držalo ko sinoc-odlazim u bolnicu. nisam uzela uputnicu od ginekologa- jer je privatnik.a moja dokt opće prakse je na godišnjem.pa se nadam da ce mi na hitnoj titi dat uputnicu. ja bi tako volila da se sve pojaca, nek bude jaka bol,i da vidim svoje sunce. jer nemogu više izdržat. noge su mi natecene koda sam izvrnila zglobove.

----------


## martinaP

Meni su rekli da se svakako uputim u bolnicu kad budu na 5 minuta, s tim da meni do rodilišta treba 3-5 min autom.

----------


## zadarmamica

imala sam na 5minuta 3truda za redom-užas su bili.a frendice se odma pripale.tile da idem u bolnicu.i nisam im tila reci,nego su po moj faci kužile kad me vata pa mirile.

----------


## nahla

ja se nadam da si u bolnici. sretnooooo

----------


## Beti3

I ja isto. I da je sve u redu. Mislim na vas.

----------


## nahla

imat ćemo mi ovdje izgleda prijenos poroda :Klap:

----------


## big milky mum

zadarmamica vidim da si još prisutna-još traju trudovi ili si već možda rodila   :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

doma sam.još traju trudovi-još nisu oni redovni.

----------


## Beti3

Ali bebač se redovno javlja? Pratiš li pokrete?

----------


## zadarmamica

javi se bebač, ali u usporedbi sa javljanjem neki dan sad se skroz smirija.

----------


## Trina

Aj se ti lipo javi u rodilište, nemoj se više zafrkavati

----------


## Beti3

Potpuno se slažem sa Trinom. Nije pametno više čekati.

----------


## nahla

> Aj se ti lipo javi u rodilište, nemoj se više zafrkavati


xxx

----------


## MIJA 32

čekam i pratim
ovo je napeto da napetije ne može biti :Grin:

----------


## nahla

> čekam i pratim
> ovo je napeto da napetije ne može biti


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## andynoa

> javi se bebač, ali u usporedbi sa javljanjem neki dan sad se skroz smirija.


kako se smirija????
pregled je sutra jel tako??
jel se javlja večeras?

----------


## MIJA 32

> 


evo stalno virkam,prestanite pisati  :Laughing: ,čekam da napiše da je krenula prema rodilištu ili da je rodila :Cool: doma

----------


## andynoa

> evo stalno virkam,prestanite pisati ,čekam da napiše da je krenula prema rodilištu ili da je rodiladoma


ma doma je zadarmamica još!!! ja ju gnjavim sa materom svojom pa vam zato ne odgovara..  :Laughing:

----------


## nahla

> ma doma je zadarmamica još!!! ja ju gnjavim sa materom svojom pa vam zato ne odgovara..


daj pošalji je u rodilište hehehe

----------


## zadarmamica

*andynoa* je kriva što me nema.  :Smile: 
beba se javi,al manje nego inace.pregled je ujutro,ctg,vaginalni pregled da vidi koliko sam otvorena i plodna voda. sinoć sam imala trudove i jaku kao menstrualnu bol u križima i proteže se naprid. al vec sam ja rekla da necu rodit na termin sigurno. znala sma da cu prenit  :Smile:  mali zeza.
a sad trenutno me opet vata jaka bol u križima koja s proteže naprid, a trud nije redovan.al zaboli bome. rekla sam mužu da ako bude jače da me odveze,ili cu ujutro ponit stvari sa sobom na pregled,pa se nadam da ce me polsat u bolnicu.javit cu andynoi ako odem u bolnicu,pa da vam javi.  :Smile:  ja se nadam da cu otici u bolnicu.  :Smile:

----------


## andynoa

eto za zadarmamicu  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zadarmamica

svi spavate  :Smile:  a ja budna od 3 sata. samo se vrtin.muž otiša na posao u 4ipo,i ja od tada širom otvorene oči iman. užasna "menstrualna bol,al užas".i to ne prestaje.i di je tu trud ja neznam. znam samo da je ovo ko menstrualna bol.a ja inace iman užas te bolove,a ovo je nadmašilo sve granice.ako danas nebude porođaj,e neman pojma onda što me ceka. ako me nebude na forumu andynoa ce vam javit ako se krševan pojavi  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

Rasturajući menstrualni bolovi? To je to! Pravac rodilište!

----------


## big milky mum

možda trud na trud idu a ti to coolerski doma odrađuješ!  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## zadarmamica

danas je taj dan. ja se nadam.  :Smile:  i pada kiša. odrađivam ih. jaki su bolovi-menstrualni kakve nikad do sad nisam imala,a onda svakih 15,20,7,15minuta me rasturi jaka memstrualna bol- e valjda je to tad trud.valjda sam napokon skužila da je to trud.još cu ih odrađivat pa onda kod svoje dokt cim otvori ili rađaona.

----------


## Trina

Ja se nadam da si odradila bar pola posla kući i da će Krševan doći brzo i lako. ( i da si sad u rađaoni jer mi je ovo prenapeto)

----------


## mikka

super, to je to, bas si imala fini polagani uvod. sad kad dodes u rodiliste rodit ces za 15 minuta  :Smile: 

sretno!

----------


## zadarmamica

spremam se. zvala sam svoju dokt,sestra mi rekla da mi curka lagano čep sigurno.jer imam pojačan iscjedak i bio je rozo smeđi trag.da mogu doci kod njih ili da idem u bolnicu. još cu biti doma,pa onda u bolnicu.i rekla je da razmak 15minuta, da je to ništa.al iman i one od 6min i od 3 min.al su češće ovi od 12minuta. ja cu se spremit i idem.

----------


## andynoa

l~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Krševana i mamicu!!!!

samo tako smireno i dalje........ čekam lijepe vijesti.... pusam vas oboje...

----------


## mikka

samo pomalo i ne daj da te netko previse uznemirava, porod je zahtjevan posao

 :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

hahahh koliko sam postova ispisala.  :Smile:  sva izvješća, da mi se nebi ljutilo osoblje foruma  :Smile: 
nadam se da sam obavila bar dio posla doma, pa da u bolnici to ne traje dugo. iako je prvo dite, pa mislin da ce biti dug proces. tko zna.

----------


## Petronjela

Zadarmamica konačno  :Smile: )))))))) Sretno!!!!!  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Da sve dobro prođe i da se uskoro maziš sa svojom bebicom!

----------


## zadarmamica

cure idem ca.doce muž po mene pa idem u bolnicu.necu kod svoje dokt na pregled.caoooo.javim se

----------


## andynoa

Imaš vremena do ponoći da Krševan dijeli slavlje rođendana sa Vladom Kalemberom  :Very Happy: 

SRETNOOOOO

----------


## gorka

sretno zadarmamica  :Heart:

----------


## zeljana02

*zadarmamica*...ja sam toliko uzbuđena zbog tvojih postova da su i mene pocele prati kontrakcije i pms bolovi... :Love: ...sretno, i neka sve prođe brzo i lagano  :Klap:  :Heart: ...
ja nema sanse da izdzim do termina, jos 10 dana i nas decko dolazi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nahla

> Imaš vremena do ponoći da Krševan dijeli slavlje rođendana sa Vladom Kalemberom 
> 
> SRETNOOOOO


ahahaha, di ga nađe :Laughing: 
sretno draga! čekamo vijest :Coffee:

----------


## andynoa

> ahahaha, di ga nađe
> sretno draga! čekamo vijest


još ćete čekati, skupa sa mnom...
poslali su je kući nakon pregleda.. ostalo će ona sama napisati kada dođe doma  :Smile: ..

p.s. rekli na narodnom jutros da je Kalemberu rođendan  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ajme, pa jel moguće da se nije ništa otvorila??

----------


## andynoa

dobro da ne čekate, jer je kod svojih..

otvorena je 3 prsta, plodna voda u redu, ctg uredan (trudovi bili od 10-30, a otkucaji 130-170), i dalje ju boli, i rekli su joj da bolje da ode doma, jer bi u bolnici samo čekala i šetala...još je nadodao doktor da već večeras ili sutra bebač može ugledati svjetlo dana...

neka još malo bude u buši, ipak nema sunčeka, barem ne kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## big milky mum

3 prsta nakon tolko trudova? huh!
barem je sve ok, polako se približava taj čas  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma daaaj?a ja sam bila uvjerena da ce ona jos sinoc rodit i sad se logirala i spremna na cestitke....pa ima 3dn da su trudovi poceli!!!
to mora da je krsni Krsevan.... :Smile: ))))

----------


## zadarmamica

evo me, došla doma. boli me svakih 5minuta jaka bol. još jutros mi krenilo curit-čep.i onda u bolnici taman prije nego me pregleda sma skužila da je otišao mi čep.tlak mi ok.
CTG- stavila mi ga učenica na praksi.jedva ga je znala upalit.cila se jadna smotala.mene boli a trud 0 bodova. pa jedva do 30 došlo.a neki dan mi je bilo 90-110 kad sam bila kod svoje dokt. boli me. stvarno me kidaju leđa užas,i sve naprid.i onda me svakih 5minuta strefi jaki.pa mi nije jasan taj ctg-jel mi ga mala krivo stavila ili što.
doktor me pregledao,aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa koji bolan pregled.3 prsta otvorena.plodna voda ok.kaže da bi me ostavia u bolnici al necu imat aktivni porod,da je bolje da doma idem , šetam, radim, krecem se.jer ako ostanem da cu setat po hodniku.kaže da je to sad krenilo da se možda vidimo do večeri još ili sutra.sad nakon pregleda me boli još jace.u zadru ružno vrijeme, oblacno i bilo je kiše- mali vjerojatno ceka lipše vrime.ili noć.pojma neman.

----------


## zadarmamica

i rekao je da dodem odmah u slucaju da pukne vodenjak, ili ako mi bude iscjedak još više smeđ a već sada je.i da dodem ako bude još jace bolilo.

----------


## martinaP

3 prsta je super- znači da si već odradila više od pola! Sretno!

----------


## zadarmamica

UPRAVO PUKA VODENJAK.  :Smile:  cujemo se.pusa svima.

----------


## Beti3

Super! i sad po sina!

----------


## andynoa

Iduće godine na današnji dan ću pozvati Vladu Kalembera da pjeva na 1. rođendanu malog Krševana....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE9O57-__PA

Draga moja sretno i ovdje još jednom..... ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Trina

jeeee!! Sretno, neka bude brzo i lijepo!!

----------


## nahla

:Cekam:

----------


## andynoa

i ja  :Cekam:  sms-ić sa vam svima dan uljepšam, sebi pogotovo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anemona

Taman sam ti htjela napisati da su ti napravili odličnu uslugu što su te poslali doma, a kad tamo ti več nazad u bolnici. 
Sretno!!!
Tri prsta i vodenjak koji je sam puknuo bi trebao biti odličan znak da porod lijepo napreduje.

----------


## andynoa

Nema više borbe sa trudovima, čepom, vodenjakom, i bolovima....  :Klap: 

Ne znam sve detalje, samo znam sljedeće, citiram zadarmamicu:
*
3720g, 52 dug, sve super.*

Kada saznam više, javit ću vam...a dotad poželimo Krševanu dobrodošlicu u naš šareni mali-veliki svijet...
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

...ja plačem od srećeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... sad bi sjela u auto s Noićem i išla ju tamo izgnjaviti i izljubiti...........

----------


## Trina

Bome je brza!! Čestitke bebi i mami!!!

----------


## nahla

baš brza! super čestitke!

----------


## zasad skulirana

jeeeeeeee, cestitke zadarmamica!!!!!

jest da je ima 3dn odi pocela pisat o trudovima i na momente ju je bas rasturalo ali bolje da je bila lijepo doma i onda posla i odradila poso ako sam dobro skuzila za svega koji sat!!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

HVALA I OVDJE  :Smile:  pusa svima

----------


## zeljana02

nocas prvi jaci bolovi, jedva ustala iz kreveta... :Raspa:

----------


## zadarmamica

to je to zeljana02  :Smile:  sad tko zna koliko ce to zezati i onda iznenaditi.  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

...podizem...maloprije sam imala raspravu sa svekijima i mojim starcima koji su posizili kad sam rekla da se planiram sama dovesti do mojih doma koji zive 1min od bolnice autom,odnosno 5min pjeske...sada sam 15ak-20 min autom udaljena od njih i bolnice...muza mi nema doma i sama sam (svekiji zive u prizemlju kuce)...znam da vas se odi dosta samo odvezlo prema rodilistu....nikako da im dokazem da mogu sama valjda procijenit mogu li vozit ili ne,pa nece me odmah ko prvorotkinju uhvatiti iznebuha toliko rasturajuci trudovi da se nemogu pomaknut,jeli tako?...neke ste ovdje po 2dn imale nepravilne trudove prije....torba mi je spremna,kad pocmu prvi trudovi planiram se sama odvesti kod mojih staraca doma i tamo pricekati vrijeme za odlazak u rodiliste...sveki mi je jako drag ali dosta nervozan i znam da bi mi samo nabio nervozu i smetao mi,stvarno ne zelim da ih moram budit u 2h ujutro i da me voze ako to mogu sama! ajde me utjesite i recite da mi je plan izvediv?

----------


## mikka

izvediv je ako se ti osjecas ok. bus vidla, sjedni za volan pa vidi jel mozes voziti ili ne. ako nemres, mozes nazvati taksi ili nesto. nema potrebe da o tome razmisljas unapred, nego kad se dogodi.

----------


## Beti3

Ja sam k'o dežurni alarm. Kad ovako nešto pročitam sve mi se lampice za uzbunjivanje upale. 

I odgovaram: ne, nije pametno da je žena koja rađa sama u bilo kojoj fazi svoga poroda. Od kad je svijeta i vijeka žene su imale nekoga pored sebe. Porod je nepredvidiva stvar. Nitko ne može znati što će se desiti idući čas. To nije samo bol, može doći nesvjestica, krvarenje, naglo puknuće vodenjaka...,a i ne mora, (dok voziš)

Nemoj biti sama, ako imaš bilo koga da bude s tobom. Tih 15-20 minuta može se zbog raznih nepredvidivih događaja produžiti. Želiš li biti na cesti s nepoznatima u slučaju potrebe?

Ako baš ne želiš da te voze muževi roditelji, preseli se kod svojih tjedan-dva ranije i svi će biti mirni. 

A što kaže budući tata?

Što se tiče snage trudova, znat ćeš sama nakon što ih isprobaš.

----------


## marta

Beti, cemu tolika drama? 
Žena nije sama. Ako joj zatrebaju svekiji, pa zive kat nize. A prvorotkama porod doista zna poceti i 2 dana ranije. 
Zasad skulirana, takve stvari ti je najbolje ne govoriti nikome. Znaci ostavis sluzbenu verziju koja glasi:"Sveki ce me dovesti." A zapravo se odvezes sama ako ti tako bude odgovaralo i gotovo. A roditeljima uvijek mozes reci "Vidi, vidi, ufatijo me trud, sva sreća da imam torbu u autu, ko da sam znala..."
Neke stvari, kao npr. termin poroda, starost, veličinu gaća, je bolje presutit svima i napravit onako kako hoćeš ti, a ne oni.

----------


## Beti3

Kako nije sama, pa u autu bi bila sama. Na cesti, sa stotinjak konja pod haubom. 

A ti o porodu pišeš kao da je igra, a ne prava, životno važna stvar.

I pitaš me čemu tolika drama? Meni je bila. I ne želim da ikada ikome opet bude radi neopreza.

----------


## zasad skulirana

A joj Beti,pa sigurna sam da se puno zena zateklo samo doma a muzevi su im bili na putu,poslu itd...i nisu mogli odmah doci u pomoc (sve i da je ona bila potrebna)...
Ako cemo tako onda ni sada blizu termina ne bi smjela nikud sama za volan jer mi u teoriji i za uru vremena moze puknut vodenjak za volanom i dogodit se ostalo sto si navela...
Iscitala sam dosta prica ovdje,pa sve se lijepo istusiraju,spreme,neke se i najedu LOL...pa onda polako prema bolnici....a di je tek freganje kuce,nisam vjerovala da se i to stigne odraditi prije odlaska u bolnicu!  :Smile: 
Vjerojatno jer mi trudnoca protjece savrseno i bez ikakvih tegoba sad imam takav stav,i inace sam dosta samostalna i tvrdoglava....idem se svaki dan sama kupati na stijene gdje nema zive duse itd....muzic je predaleko da moze na ista utjecat,zna kakvu je tvrdoglavu zenu nasao...grozno mu je sto nece biti tu na porodu (jer je bio na tecaju i trebao biti samnom) ali nadoknadit cemo mi to kad se vrati! 
Rekla sam mojima da cu ako prenesem termin doci kod njih jer cu ionako svako 2dn morati na kontrole u bolnicu pa ce mi biti prakticnije...
Imam 27og pregled u ginica pa cemo vidjet jesam li imalo otvorena i kako stvari stoje....

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Zasad skulirana, takve stvari ti je najbolje ne govoriti nikome. Znaci ostavis sluzbenu verziju koja glasi:"Sveki ce me dovesti." A zapravo se odvezes sama ako ti tako bude odgovaralo i gotovo. A roditeljima uvijek mozes reci "Vidi, vidi, ufatijo me trud, sva sreća da imam torbu u autu, ko da sam znala..."
> .


Ma nisam im ni planirala nista reci nego tako u 2h ujutro ako se dogodi sama otici,nego vidim da sad stalno stoje doma radi mene i nikud ne idu,danas su trebali otici na neku festu van grada a nisu pa su rekli da nisu radi mene....a do termina mi je jos 2 tjedna,zamisli da prenesem jos tjedan iza....sad ce 3 tjedna oni stat doma ako mene uhvate trudovi...smijesno....pa dosla s kupanja neki dan i posla se otusirat,sveki zove na tel,nemogu se naravno javit kad sam u kadi i eto ti nje odma gore,mislila da mi se nesto dogodilo....jooooj,zato mislim da bi me izludili kad me fakat trudovi uhvate....ovo ce im bit prvo unuce pa ih donekle razumijem.,moji su dosta skuliraniji (ko ja,ha ha),oboje su zdravstveni djelatnici em im je ovo 3ce unuce....sve mi se cini da bi se ja trebala uskoro preselit njima pa sam mirna....

----------


## Beti3

Ne mora biti muž, bilo tko blizak. No, napisala sam svoj odgovor na pitanje i neću više. :Kiss:

----------


## koksy

Ja te skroz razumijem, da MM nije doma prije bi zvala susjedu da me odveze nego svekra, nekako bi mi bilo cudno da on ide samnom, isto je nervozniji tip, ne volim se voziti s njim. Ali...pazi na reakciju, mogli bi ti to zamjerat do kraja tvog zivota, jer ih nisi ukljucila, jer nemas dovoljno povjerenja u njih...to ce oni mislit. Moji su se jaaaaako uvrijedili kad sam prije 2 tjedna ja krenula put rodilista, vozila me susjeda a moja mama je dosla k meni cuvati Svena. Meni je jednostavno tad to trebalo, u mamu imam 100% povjerenja, ipak je ona moja mama, i sigurnija sam da je s njom nego s ikim drugim. Njih je to jako pogodilo, pogotovo kad sam svekra odbila da jos i on ide s nama. Ma di ce jos i on? Vozi me zena koja je rodila dvoje djece i jos k tome super vozi...Bas mi sad on treba u autu...
Realno, cesto mislim da sam se u stanju sama odvest na porod iako imam do bolnice 20-tak minuta ako nema guzve na cesti. Naravno, kad krenu tudovi necu ni pomisljat na to. Ali ta minuta o kojoj ti pricas...mislim da bi to, pogotovo ko prvorotka mogla, jasno ako ne krenes kad ti trudovi budu na 3 minute...

----------


## Mingola

> izvediv je ako se ti osjecas ok. bus vidla, sjedni za volan pa vidi jel mozes voziti ili ne. ako nemres, mozes nazvati taksi ili nesto. nema potrebe da o tome razmisljas unapred, nego kad se dogodi.


bas tako. ako se budes osjecala onda daj, ja npr. se nisam osjecala za vozit a trudovi su mi bili na 10 min kad smo krenuli za bolnicu 40 km udaljenu, ali znam 1 koja se sama vozila na porod i doma nakon poroda

----------


## Monka

Cure ajde ipak razmislite malo koliko "štete" (najblaže rečeno) možete napraviti u prometu ne samo sebi nego i drugima ako vozite pod trudovima i izgubite kontrolu nad vozilom ....
Nesreće se događaju i onima koji su bez trudova samo koncentrirani na vožnju ...

Ako ne zbog sebe onda bar zbog drugih sudionika u prometu (npr. mene i mojih najdražih) iz plana odlaska u bolnicu izbacite samostalnu vožnju do tamo. Sigurna sam da ima i uspješno odrađenih vožnji pod povećim utjecajem alkohola, ali svatko od nas bi trebao biti dovoljno savijestan da u tome vidi opasnost i prihvati odgovornost za svoj i tuđi život koji time ugrožava.

----------


## koksy

Ma ja ne vejrujem da bi itko svjesno ugrozio svoj, bebin i tudi zivot. Npr. da se meni dogodi da se nadem za volanom i krenu trudovi i eto, bas slucajno krenu oni jaki, sigurno bi lijepo stala i nazvala nekog, taxi, hitnu...nebitno. Koliko god najvise vjerujem samoj sebi za volanom.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Potpisujem Koksy,ja se uostalom ne mislim odvest pravo iz doma u bolnicu,dakle kad trudovi budu takvi da je vrijeme za ici rodit nego cim mi pocmu sjest u auto i poci do mojih koji su minut od bolnice odnosno 5min (ma i manje) pjeske i tamo pricekat vrijeme za bolnicu!!!
A koliko vidim po iskustvima prvorotki,nacekat cu se ja jos sate i sate dok se trudovi ne pojacaju i budu pravilni i cesti za pokret!
Vjerojatno cu jos krenut radi lazne uzbune pa se vratim doma i sutra ispocetka....

----------


## zadarmamica

> ...podizem...maloprije sam imala raspravu sa svekijima i mojim starcima koji su posizili kad sam rekla da se planiram sama dovesti do mojih doma koji zive 1min od bolnice autom,odnosno 5min pjeske...sada sam 15ak-20 min autom udaljena od njih i bolnice...muza mi nema doma i sama sam (svekiji zive u prizemlju kuce)...znam da vas se odi dosta samo odvezlo prema rodilistu....nikako da im dokazem da mogu sama valjda procijenit mogu li vozit ili ne,pa nece me odmah ko prvorotkinju uhvatiti iznebuha toliko rasturajuci trudovi da se nemogu pomaknut,jeli tako?...neke ste ovdje po 2dn imale nepravilne trudove prije....torba mi je spremna,kad pocmu prvi trudovi planiram se sama odvesti kod mojih staraca doma i tamo pricekati vrijeme za odlazak u rodiliste...sveki mi je jako drag ali dosta nervozan i znam da bi mi samo nabio nervozu i smetao mi,stvarno ne zelim da ih moram budit u 2h ujutro i da me voze ako to mogu sama! ajde me utjesite i recite da mi je plan izvediv?


ja se potpuno slažem.moji svekar i svekrva su teški panićari.žena je rodila dva sina.i par dana prije mog poroda su me držali lagani trudovi,i cilu noć sam odradila trudove-na dan poroda i muž u 4ipo ujutro otiša na posao.ona oko 7došla do mene i skoro pa plaće jer me vidila kako odrađivam trudove.heloooo.meni to bilo baš glupo ponašanje.samo mi je nabijala nervozu. a to popodne kad je puka vodenjak,mi silazimo sa kata i idem u bolnicu,a ona roni suze.!!??!!! a svekar skroz smotan.i (i uvik mu je bilo krivo kad bi moj tata doša po mene pa me negdi vozia,a ne on.ali to je moj tata i lakše mi je snjim)ja bi zvala taxi definitivno ili frendicu da mi muža nije bilo doma to popodne.
tako da- *zasad skulirana* samo ti zovi nekog da te odveze,ali dalje od osoba koji su panicari.

----------


## Beti3

Ma stvarno su ti muževi roditelji bez veze, ta svekrva, svekar, kakve oni imaju veze u nevjestinom životu. To što su rodili moga muža, nebitno, to što su njihovi geni u mome djetetu, još nebitnije. I još moram živjeti besplatno u njihovoj kući, u zasebnom stanu. I njihov sin će postati tata, a oni nešto cmizdre i uzbuđeni su. 
Čekaj, čekaj, pa ja imam sina, i ja ću biti svekrva... ali ja ću biti super mojoj snahi ( ili je neće biti). 
Nadam se da čitate sarkazam.

Malo empatije u životu je dobra stvar.

----------


## zasad skulirana

E jesi ga sad pretjerala Beti...jedno je njihova uloga u svakodnevnom zivotu a drugo je ovo o cemu sad odi diskutiramo -posebna situacija kao sto je porod.
Netko kad ga boli voli biti sam,netko voli da ima nekog tko ce stalno oblijetat oko njega i pitat jeli ti dobro itd itd...
Ista stvar kod tuznih i traumaticnih perioda u zivotu,netko ce se isplakat iza zatvorenih vrata a netko okruzen ljudima/prijateljima.
Ja sam ovaj prvi tip,smeta mi previse pitanja a dodatno me uznemiri pogled na uzrujane/uzbudjene ljude.

Citala sam ovdje da stres i adrenalin itekako usporavaju trudove i porod,da se trudnice ako treba pokriju plahtom po glavi da ne moraju komunicirat i da se fokusiraju na trudove...
Kao i kod Zadarmamice,moj je otac puuuno smirenija osoba,naravno ugodnije mi je s njim bit u takvoj situaciji tako da eto,ako dodje do toga da moram zvat u pomoc biti ce to sigurno on! A i muzu sam rekla da je ovdje da nisam sigurna da li bi ostao samnom u radjaoni,vjerojatno bi ga morala poslati van jer bi prenosio nervozu na mene...eto,vidjet cemo s drugim ako bude tu, koliko god bi ja voljela da je prisutan ako osjetim da mi vise odmaze nego pomaze morat ce van...

A dio o besplatnom zivljenju u njihovoj kuci...daaaleko od istine,to je uostalom totalno nebitno za temu.
Insinuiras da ko zivimo na njihov racun pa da zato moramo trpit uplitanja u zivot,bila ona pretjerana u maniri Raymonda ili sasvim bezazlena...

----------


## blackberry

empatija svakako, slažem se. ali čija?
mislim da svaka žena ima pravo roditi kako god to ona želi..i ne razumijem zbog čega toliko moramo razmišljati o osjećajima drugih u tim trenucima. jer smo pristojne?
pa što nisu malo pristojniji oni koji tako nešto traže od nas? ili je njihovo ponašanje u redu jer mu je okidač strah?

bez grižnje savjesti napravi ono što misliš da je najbolje za tebe i za tvoju bebu. onaj koji te voli to će razumijeti. onaj koji malo više voli sebe će te malo manje razumijeti, ali to je sve za ljude.

ja si, recimo, ne mogu zamisliti da se u trudovima sama vozim igdje. ali ja nisam vozila ni zadnji mjesec trudnoće, jer mi je tako odgovaralo.
ako je tebi to ok, zašto ne.
ali, niti si mogu zamisliti da me vozi netko tko me čini nervoznom. u tim trenucima treba nam netko tko će činiti nešto sasvim suprotno.
makar ja tako mislim.

----------


## Beti3

Sorry, danas mi je loš dan, muž otputovao, djeca, tj dva od njih su danas...ah!, i ja sam čitav život blizu svekrve, a imam dva sina i....

----------


## zadarmamica

definitivno se sad slažem sa  *zasad skulirana*.  ali izašli smo skroz sa teme jačina trudova.tako da o besplatnom življenju bi mogli na nekoj drugoj temi. :Laughing:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ne brini Zadarmamica,planiram se ja ovdje vratit on-topic kad me ćope trudovi...pa cu prijavit i epilog situacije,jesam li otišla sama ili bila vožena! :Smile: 

Beti,moj je otputovo ima 8dn,da si taj dan ulovila,uf....
Eto,ti si cijeli zivot blizu sveki,ja sam u friskom braku,mozda budem drugacije govorila za par godina....bumo vidli...

----------


## zadarmamica

*zasad skulirana* jel ima kod tebe ikakvih trudova??sutra je termin.
~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma nista,nula bodova,nada......nista me ne boli,na zadnjem pregledu 27og bila skroz zatvorena....kad me ljudi vide misle da sam u 6om mj...
svako jutro plivam 2x po ure (i sve se mislim da je sigurno super rodit tako u vodi),ful aktivna,spavam u komadu 7h bez problema.....ma ko da nisam trudna!
cesce idem na wc vec skoro mjesec dana(i po 3-4x),da je to pocelo nedavno rekla bi da je to neki predznak ali ocito nije....

sad me cekaju pegle od pregleda u bolnici (od sri se moram javit ginicu) i svaki put cu morat potezat stvari sa sobom ko da ce me zadrzat,grrrr....
ginic nece dozvolit da prebacim vise od 8dn tako da imam feeling da me ceka inducirani.... :Sad:

----------


## puntica

> ginic nece dozvolit da prebacim vise od 8dn tako da imam feeling da me ceka inducirani....


ma daj  :Shock: 
zašto ne bi dozvolio ako je sve u redu s tobom i s bebom??? ne kužim?!
ne daj se na indukciju ako ikako možeš izbjeći, bolje da dijete krene kad je spremno nego da ga na silu istjeraju van (naravno, ponavljam, ako je s djetetom sve u redu)
za prvorotkninju nije ništa neobično da rodi dosta nakon termina (i ja sam, isto su me bili naručili na indukciju, ali točno 2 tjedna nakon termina - na sreću su trudovi ipak sami krenuli dan prije planirane indukcije)

bit će sve u redu, samo ti lijepo plivaj i opuštaj se koliko možeš  :Love:

----------


## zasad skulirana

Pisala sam vec na nekom threadu,povukla ja diskusiju o tome sad na pregledu,kad je to rekao-da ako prenesem dulje od 8dn da trudnocu treba dovrsiti!Kaze da su danasnji ultrazvuci jako precizni u odredjivanju starosti ploda,da bi on bio korigirao termin kroz trudnocu da je trebalo ali nije. Ja kazem pa zasto indukcija ako CTG i pregled plodne vode pokaze da je sve OK? On meni da taj pregled plodne nije bas pouzdan,da dijete glavom moze napravit neki djepic,baloncic pa da tu gdje se gleda voda para OK i cista a da je svugdje drugdje u biti zamucena i da nista dobro se djetetu nemoze dogodit ako duze ostane u maternici nego sto treba....dapace,da mu mogu nastetit...pa se ti sad opiri kad ti tako kazu...e,sad on je privatnik i samo me salje u bolnicu,tamo me nece sigurno forsirat prvi i drugi pregled ali onda kad se cuju s njim ako do tad ne rodim prirodno ja racunam da cu cca 10.08 imat indukciju...necu se imat hrabrosti opirat ako me tako prepadnu spikom da cu nastetit djetetu....a uostalom,ako toliko to zele jednostavno ce mi reci da po nalazima beba mora van i gotovo...

----------


## puntica

:Sad: 
meni su korigirali termin na početku trudnoće za 2 tjedna. i opet sam rodila s 42 tjedna i to po korigiranom terminu (prema zadnjoj mjesečnici bila sma trudna 44 tjedana LOL)
prema bilo kojem terminu normalna trudnoća ne traje 40tjedana, nego od 38-42 tjedna. svako dijete koje je rođeno u tom periodu rođeno je U terminu

i grozno je takvo zastrašivanje, užasno
meni je bilo baš suprotno. ja sam bila u panici (jer sam znala točan dan začeća, a po njemu sam rodila s točno 43 tjedna - bila me stvarno frka), ali su me doktori tješili da je sve to normalno, da će dijete krenuti kad bude htjelo, da je ctg ok, i da to znači da je i dijete ok i da nema potrebe za paniku. a ja sam ipak paničarila  :Rolling Eyes: 
na kraju su trudovi došli sami kad je dijete bilo spremno. malena je imala 3300/51, dakle sasvim normalni gabariti  :Grin: 
i niš joj nije falilo, plodna voda je bila još ok, ma sve je bilo super. samo je, eto, kod mene trudnoća trajala malo duže. i većini je liječnika to bilo ok i normalno.
ili sam ja imala sreće da na takve naletim

nadam se da se nećeš morat s nikim svađat i da ćeš u bolnici naletit na skulirane doktore koji te neće tjerati na indukciju bez potrebe

a i tebi želim da i dalje budeš skulirana  :Grin:

----------


## koksy

> ili sam ja imala sreće da na takve naletim


Upravo o tome se radi... Ja ni razgovorom ni uvjeravanjem nisam uspjela dobit taj odgovor, da ce beba doc sama kad je spremna. To sam ja tvrdila a oni me optuzivali da ugrozavam bebu. Sreca pa sam odbila indukciju dan prije posto se nakraju ustanovilo da nisam ni bila 41+3 nego 40+3.

----------


## blackberry

> Pisala sam vec na nekom threadu,povukla ja diskusiju o tome sad na pregledu,kad je to rekao-da ako prenesem dulje od 8dn da trudnocu treba dovrsiti!Kaze da su danasnji ultrazvuci jako precizni u odredjivanju starosti ploda,da bi on bio korigirao termin kroz trudnocu da je trebalo ali nije. Ja kazem pa zasto indukcija ako CTG i pregled plodne vode pokaze da je sve OK? On meni da taj pregled plodne nije bas pouzdan,da dijete glavom moze napravit neki djepic,baloncic pa da tu gdje se gleda voda para OK i cista a da je svugdje drugdje u biti zamucena i *da nista dobro se djetetu nemoze dogodit ako duze ostane u maternici nego sto treba....dapace,da mu mogu nastetit..*.pa se ti sad opiri kad ti tako kazu...e,sad on je privatnik i samo me salje u bolnicu,tamo me nece sigurno forsirat prvi i drugi pregled ali onda kad se cuju s njim ako do tad ne rodim prirodno ja racunam da cu cca 10.08 imat indukciju...necu se imat hrabrosti opirat ako me tako prepadnu spikom da cu nastetit djetetu....a uostalom,ako toliko to zele jednostavno ce mi reci da po nalazima beba mora van i gotovo...


 :Nope: 
meni je ovo strašno
nego...tko sad najbolje zna koliko treba? doktor jer ima fakultet? 

baš mi je žao što te tako plaše...i žao mi je što to rade svima. s prvom trudnoćom imam takvih iskustava. i neka ih. baš su me opametili.
ja sam po njima prenijela 2 tjedna...znači, ušla sam u 42. tjedan...
čitavo vrijeme sam im govorila da to ne može biti točan termin...ali...
pa su me na kraju čačkali i pregledavali svaka 2 dana...čemu??? kaže i sam tvoj dr da to nema smisla...
pa su rekli da će me kad uđem u 42. tjedan hospitalizirati...obavezno...jer sam do tad odbijala...
uglavnom, ja sam bila sigurna da moja beba zna kad će se roditi... i tako je i bilo.. i nije rođen prenesen, već u terminu...

želim reći da je žalosno što nas tako plaše. i što je žena izgubila povjerenje u vlastito tijelo. i baš mi je strašno žao što jedan stručnjak kojemu poklanjamo svoje povjerenje kad je naše dijete u pitanju izgovara ovakve stvari.

zasadskulirana držim ti fige da sve prođe najbolje što može!!

----------


## zasad skulirana

dakle tebe su skoro 2 tjedna pregledivali svako 2dn i bili su uredni nalazi?
imam feeling da od tolikog cackanja jos mozes prokrvarit i potaknut opet amo rec nasilno otvaranje...
jer ovaj moj ginic je ultra njezne ruke,nikad nijedan pregled ni osjetila nisam a znam da su u bolnici neki skoro pa mesari...

do neki dan sam imala 100% povjerenje u njega,bila odusevljena njegovim stavom i odgovorima, sada me bas zabrinuo...
jako je zadovoljan samnom i trudnocom,da sam jedna od rijetkih normalnih trudnica,kaze da se slobodno idem kupat,bio je protiv briseva jer da nema potrebe cackat itd...zato me sad onda sa ovakvim cvrstim stavom pokolebao....

A zanimljivo kako on eto ima stav da se moze pricekat 8dn,od nekih cujem 11,pa neki tih 2 tjedna...uf...bas frustrirajuce....
Koksy,kad su tebi ustanovili da je ipak 40+3 a ne 41+3?
 Jer navodno se korekcije termina vrse u prvom tromjesjecju,da se poslije vise ne moze sa sigurnoscu reci...

----------


## mikka

aj da te i ja utjesim sa mojim iskustvima  :Grin: 

prvo dijete, vec su me sa 37 tjedana poceli plasiti da sam skroz zatvorena i nema trudova (pazi, 37 tj!), da bi na kraju nakon termina po protokolu isla na pregled u bolnicu svaka 2 dana, ko budala. pokusali su me inducirati sa 41+4 ali nije uspjelo, bila sam u bolnici prek vikenda i opet indukcija gelom sa puna 42 tjedna (termin dobro izracunat, ciklusi 28-29 dana). prvo apliciranje gela u 8 ujutro prolazi bez icega, a drugo u 12 izaziva pocetak poroda--ili je ipak porod krenuo sam od sebe tada, teorija kojoj sam sklonija ovako retrospektivno. rodila sam nakon 12 sati trudova, beba 4200.

druga t, isla sam na ctg u bolnicu na dan termina, odbila vaginalni pregled, zaradila status frikuse  :Laughing: , nisam vise isla na preglede a porod krenuo sam od sebe 4 dana nakon termna. ciklusi isto 28-29 dana, beba 3300.

treca t, ciklusi bili kraci, 25-26 dana. termin po zadnjoj mengi bio 16.7. a po mojim proracunima 14. a cijelu t sam mislila da cu ranije, recim 13.7. mi je bio bezeciran datum. i tako dolazili i prolazili 13., 14., 16., 20., ovaj, onaj, od trudova nista (ovaj put sam najpametnije isla kod privatne dr, imala sam uzv ad 37+5, pa sam otisla provjeriti protoke sa 40+5. jos na onom pregledu sa 37 tj je zena govorila da je sve spremno za porod, beba namjestena, probava zrela, posteljica ima tragove starenja. na ovom sa 40+5 se vec cudila kako nisam vec rodila  :Laughing: , a ja sam na kraju rodila 29.7. znaci po mom proracunu punih 15 dana od termina, a 16 od "bezeciranog" datuma  :Laughing: . rodila sam ju doma, beba 4150.

bila sam vec mislila da necu nikad roditi majke mi, pa ipak jesam. evo, nadam se da te utjesilo, bebe stvarno dolaze kad one hoce. da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi otisla jos na jedan pregled u nekom trenutku i cekala da mi porod sam krene. bebe su pametne  :Smile:

----------


## blackberry

> dakle tebe su skoro 2 tjedna pregledivali svako 2dn i bili su uredni nalazi?
> imam feeling da od tolikog cackanja jos mozes prokrvarit i potaknut opet amo rec nasilno otvaranje...
> jer ovaj moj ginic je ultra njezne ruke,nikad nijedan pregled ni osjetila nisam a znam da su u bolnici neki skoro pa mesari...
> 
> do neki dan sam imala 100% povjerenje u njega,bila odusevljena njegovim stavom i odgovorima, sada me bas zabrinuo...
> jako je zadovoljan samnom i trudnocom,da sam jedna od rijetkih normalnih trudnica,kaze da se slobodno idem kupat,bio je protiv briseva jer da nema potrebe cackat itd...zato me sad onda sa ovakvim cvrstim stavom pokolebao....
> 
> A zanimljivo kako on eto ima stav da se moze pricekat 8dn,od nekih cujem 11,pa neki tih 2 tjedna...uf...bas frustrirajuce....
> Koksy,kad su tebi ustanovili da je ipak 40+3 a ne 41+3?
>  Jer navodno se korekcije termina vrse u prvom tromjesjecju,da se poslije vise ne moze sa sigurnoscu reci...


je..najuredniji mogući nalazi. ali, kažem, strah je vrag. pa još kad ti svi znaju kad ti je tzv.termin....pa katastrofa...straha na rasprodaju.
tad sam si obećala da mi se to neće ponoviti. neke stvari je dovoljno i previše iskusiti i jednom.
pa sam drugi put bila pametnija, ili gluplja...kako tko želi.
moj je ciklus duži...a termin se računa prema prosječnom od 28 dana jel...tako sam u startu lagala datum zadnje m...za cca 12 dana, da dobijem neki normalan tzv termin.
taj je bio 12.1. znači, prema pravoj zadnjoj m, trebao je biti 1.1. uzv i termin su se ovoga puta kulturno i uredno podudarali, a ne razlikovali dva tjedna kao u prvoj trudnoći.
rodila sam 7.1. i bilo mi je super...nit je tko znao kad je pravi...svi su se navikli na 12. i čekali taj...panici ni traga i milina.

i potpisujem mikku.....bebe su pametne  :Smile: 

e da...to što pitaš kad su koksy ustanovili koji je zapravo tjedan trudnoće? ...to se sa sigurnošću ustanovi kad rodiš....iako ni tad ne kužim kako to ide sa sigurnošću...
nego, hoću reći...po bebi se vidi je li rođena u terminu, prije termina ili je zaista prenesena.

----------


## Cubana

> je da...to što pitaš kad su koksy ustanovili koji je zapravo tjedan trudnoće? ...to se sa sigurnošću ustanovi kad rodiš....iako ni tad ne kužim kako to ide sa sigurnošću...
> nego, hoću reći...po bebi se vidi je li rođena u terminu, prije termina ili je zaista prenesena.


Pa ni to. 
Ja oba puta znam točno u dan kad sam ostala trudna, a prvo dijete je iako je rodjeno dan poslije termina izgledalo kao da je 2 tjedna mlađe (objašnjeno slabijim funkcioniranjem posteljice pred kraj trudnoće). Hoću reći, trudnoća nije mogla biti 2 tjedna mlađa.

----------


## blackberry

eto na. ni to. 
ja sam rodila u 42. tjednu, kako kažu, a procjena gestacijske dobi je 38.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Mikka,joj ne bi se usudila ne otic svako 2dn na kontrole,pogotovo jer mi starci rade u bolnici,slazu se sa ginicom po stavu tako da bi me i oni proganjali kad bi saznali da nisam posla....doduse sutra mislim zvat ginica u zadnji cas tako da mi ne stigne ugovorit pregled u bolnici odma za sutra nego tek u cet,eto barem da 1dn usicarim!  :Smile:  Ako budu uredni nalazi ja cu odbijat indukciju,dakle u teoriji mogu jos 10-14dn bit OK! Uf,treba se sad oboruzat strpljenjem i zivcima vidim....

Meni su ciklusi 30-31dn,eto sad znam za iduci put,isto malo korigirat datum ZM!!!!! 
A i bome za javnost moram objavit krivi datum,jutros poruke za porukom:jesi li,kako si,jesi jos 2u1....aaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Anemona

Da dodam vezano za korekciju datuma, ne vidim razlog zašto lagati.
Kad sam došla na prvi UZV, rekla sam dr. kakvo je stanje, da su ciklusi duži (bili su cca 38 dana), dakle 10 dana duži od prosjeka koji uzimaju.
Dr. je rekao ok, napravio UZV, koji se slagao s gore rečenim i sam odmah korigirao termin.
Drugi UZV je to potvrdio i dalje smo isšli po korigiranom terminu.

----------


## puntica

> A i bome za javnost moram objavit krivi datum,jutros poruke za porukom:jesi li,kako si,jesi jos 2u1....aaaaaaaaaa


to je jedna od važnijih stvari koje naučiš u prvoj trudnoći (pogotovo ako rodiš nakon termina)
nikad nikome ne reći koje je pravi termin, odmah dodati 2 tjedna  :Grin: 
ja sam prvi put svima rekla i poludjela jer su me maltretirali s porukama i pozivima. a kad bih isključila mobitel i telefon, da ne moram to trpit, onda bi nazvali susjedu da dođe vidit dal je sve ok  :Rolling Eyes: 
ovaj put nitko ne zna pravi termin pa me valjda neće ni gnjavit (rekla sam svima termin cca mjesec dana od termina po zm  :Laughing: )

skulirana, kao što sam ti već rekla, kupaj se, plivaj, uživaj i ostani i dalje skulirana  :Love:

----------


## zasad skulirana

a trudim se puntica ali mi je sve teze i teze....jutros dosla s kupanja a sveki me docekala da ona ne bi da ja vise idem na more,da joj je neka pedijatrica rekla da nesmijem,da cu skupit bakterije i svasta nesto.... a niti idem medju ljude (nego na stijene,ujutro u 8h nigdje nikoga,more odma duboko),niti mi ispo sluzni cep niti sam otvorena pa da uopce mogu bakterije uc....
samo sam joj rekla da ako hoce br. moba od ginica koji mi je reko da slobodno idem i dapace da je pozeljno pa da ona ili ta pedijatrica s njime to onda raspravi....uf....

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

i ja ću ubuduće korigirati termine ZM jer nisu svi doktori skloni namještanju po prvom UZV-u a kako čujem imat ću i problema sa porodiljnim dopustom jer mi je termin u 8. a rodit ću u 9.
veselo. živjela birokracija i ginekolozi i njihova pravila. 
ne, nama trudnicama uopće nije teško ići na preglede svaka 2 dana.

----------


## puntica

> a kako čujem imat ću i problema sa porodiljnim dopustom jer mi je termin u 8. a rodit ću u 9.


zašto misliš da ćeš imat problema?
ja sam išla na porodiljni 30 dana prije termina po zm, ako se dobro sjećam 15.12. a rodila sam 10.2. nikakvih, ama baš nikakvih problema nije bilo  :Grin:

----------


## blackberry

> Da dodam vezano za korekciju datuma, ne vidim razlog zašto lagati.
> Kad sam došla na prvi UZV, rekla sam dr. kakvo je stanje, da su ciklusi duži (bili su cca 38 dana), dakle 10 dana duži od prosjeka koji uzimaju.
> Dr. je rekao ok, napravio UZV, koji se slagao s gore rečenim i sam odmah korigirao termin.
> Drugi UZV je to potvrdio i dalje smo isšli po korigiranom terminu.


meni nije htio korigirati...iako je po uzv bio 2 tjedna manji plod. rekao je da neće on preuzeti tu odgovornost na sebe. bolje da me čačkaju svaka dva dana u bolnici.
pa sam drugi puta ja preuzela tu odgovornost.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ne znam koje si godine rađala. to mi je rekla sestra u bolnici radi papira da bum morala hodati gore dole i dokazivati kad sam rodila.

a već su me sada toliko našetali sa papirima da je to milina, još sad i ovi pregledi svako tolko... pa kad krenu svaki dan. ajme. zbilja ali zbilja ti dođe pobijeć u šumu i ne pojaviti se više u civilizaciji.

----------


## Cubana

> ne znam koje si godine rađala. to mi je rekla sestra u bolnici radi papira da bum morala hodati gore dole i dokazivati kad sam rodila.


Kome?
Pa svejedno moraš nositi rodni list djeteta.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

firmi, hzzo-u vjerojatno.

----------


## Cubana

Pa ali to moras svejedno.

----------


## S2000

Pa porodiljni ide od dana rodenja djeteta 6 mj plus rodiljni jos 180 dana. Nema veze jesi li rodila prije termina ili iza . Osim ako je porod  prije 37.tj trudnoce mozes dobit produzetak.  
Skulirana- tebi predlazem da uzmes u obzir i taxi  :Smile:  ako vec zelis sto kasnije u bolnicu kad trudovi zaguste- onda sumnjam da ces moci vozit ... uste- onda sumnjam da ces moci vozit ...

----------


## Totto

Prije dva sata sam na wc papiru i gaćicama pronašla prve tragove sluznog čepa, danas mi je 39+5 i imam lagane trudove, prilično redovite na 5-7 min zadnja dva sata (koliko sam budna, možda ih je bilo i dok sam spavala), traju između 45 - 75 sec. 

Ne mislim ići u rodilište jer mi se čine preblagima, a ono što mi je zanimljivo je da nemaju nikakve veze sa BH kontrakcijama koje inače imam svakodnevno od negdje 20 tt. Mislila sam si kako ću ih prepoznati, kad krenu ti famozni "pravi" trudovi, eh, nema šanse da ih pomiješaš  :Grin:  Ovi bole, baš kao menstrualni grčevi sa vrhuncem, a BH su me samo lagano "zatezali", onako površinski. 

Uglavnom, nadam se da će nas naša mala bucka uskoro učiniti naj, najsretnijima  :Very Happy:

----------


## S2000

Sretno!
Doci ce bebica danas/sutra  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Prije dva sata sam na wc papiru i gaćicama pronašla prve tragove sluznog čepa, danas mi je 39+5 i imam lagane trudove, prilično redovite na 5-7 min zadnja dva sata (koliko sam budna, možda ih je bilo i dok sam spavala), traju između 45 - 75 sec. 
> 
> Ne mislim ići u rodilište jer mi se čine preblagima, a ono što mi je zanimljivo je da nemaju nikakve veze sa BH kontrakcijama koje inače imam svakodnevno od negdje 20 tt. Mislila sam si kako ću ih prepoznati, kad krenu ti famozni "pravi" trudovi, eh, nema šanse da ih pomiješaš  Ovi bole, baš kao menstrualni grčevi sa vrhuncem, a BH su me samo lagano "zatezali", onako površinski. 
> 
> Uglavnom, nadam se da će nas naša mala bucka uskoro učiniti naj, najsretnijima


 kad ti se više ne bude dalo tipkati po fotumu, to će biti trenutak za kretanje .  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

sretno.
ahh, kad se sjetim da sam ovdje odradila trudove ,vratili me doma to jutro kad je bia termin i onda mi puka vodenjak dok sam vam pisala izvještaj  :Smile: 
ja bi to sve opet prošla  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Totto  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Traveller

ja sam 40+5, i prosli tjedan isto naisla na tragove sluznog cepa, ali jos nema nikakvih trudica... od sutra pocinjem panicariti   :Razz:

----------


## Totto

*Traveller*, nek i tebi brzo krene  :Smile: 

Nakon nekoliko sati trudovi su postali jači, ali sa duljim razmakom (10 min), zaspala sam od umora i nakon sat vremena se probudila bez trudova  :Unsure: , ali me i dalje boli u leđima, osjetim lagano grčenje i tjera me na wc svako malo. 

Interesantno da je malena dosta živahna cijelo to vrijeme, idem sad još malo odspavati, pa u šetnju  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikka

samo se nemoj preforsirat u nastojanju da potaknes trudove, ako ti se spava spavaj, trudovi ce doci kad bude vrijeme

da ne bi na kraju ostala bez snage za finale  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> kad ti se više ne bude dalo tipkati po fotumu, to će biti trenutak za kretanje .


Evo još jedne točne rečenice!

To bi trebalo staviti u priručnik. Kada forumašica treba ići u rodilište?
Kad joj se više ne da tipkati! Pouzdan znak!

sirius, sjedni, 5! :Yes:

----------


## betty blue

totto, baš su korisni ovi tvoji opisi, hvala  :Smile: 

i sretno danas  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonisa

il si u setnji ili na putu prema SD  :Smile: 

u svakom slucaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sretno <3

----------


## buby

> Evo još jedne točne rečenice!
> 
> To bi trebalo staviti u priručnik. Kada forumašica treba ići u rodilište?
> Kad joj se više ne da tipkati! Pouzdan znak!
> 
> sirius, sjedni, 5!


potpisujem :Laughing: 

Totto, ugodan porod.....

----------


## Totto

*leonisa,* niti jedno niti drugo, poslušala sam *mikkin* savjet i ostala doma, pokušavam uhvatiti san, al su se trudovi opet vratili i taman uhvatim 10 min sna, kad evo njega  :Aparatic:  i tako zadnja dva sata, par jačih, a par slabijih kao da se ne mogu odlučiti koji da me zašarafi, pa sam odustala od spavanja, bar za sada...

trenutno čistim čistu kuhinju  :Aparatic:  

slijedi spremanje ormara, pranje najlonki na ruke, raspetljavanje konaca, sortiranje dugmadi, preslagivanje turističkih kataloga i ostale kuriozitetne djelatnosti koje samo ženski um može smisliti  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing: 

uvijek ti ostaje preslagivanje nakita i otkrivanje i cudjenje "oho od kud mi to" te otpetljavanje ogrlica. time mozes ubiti 3h.
ok, u to je uracunat nakit prvog djeteta kojeg jos uvijek ne moze nositi niti se nazire trenutak kada ce moci.

i eto ga, ispunjeno vrijeme do boxa  :Grin: 

anex- sjemenke bundeva  :Grin: 
njima rjesavam one vecernje pripremne koji su zadnjih dana sve cesci, duzi, jaci, a ponekad i ritmicki, mozda nekom posluzi  :Laughing:

----------


## Totto

zadnja dva,sata su na pravilnih pet minuta,jaci su al ne traju dulje od pola minute.obzirom joj tipkam po forumu,rodiliste je na cekanju  :Aparatic:   pokusavam se sjetiti i pronaci kako bi ih trebala prodisati,al bezuspjesno...uglavnom se pokusavam opustiti kad krene vrh truda,al mi se noge i zdjelica refleksno grce,opiru,a to ne zelim,uh

----------


## koksy

Joj joj kak je ovo napeto, evo maltene sam sad prodisala imaginarni trud  :Laughing:

----------


## andiko

joj pa to tebi već dugo traje.... za lijep porod  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## astral

joj,* totto*  :Very Happy: 

blago vama što ste blizu rodilišta pa možete doma odrađivat trudove...i ja bi tako
ja ću morati ranije u split ili ako me uhvate doma vozit se helihopterom  :Smile: 

inače me već dosta vremena peru nekakve kontrakcije ali još je rano za prave, bar ja tako mislim

jeli *totto* još doma ili je krenula u rodilište?

----------


## koksy

Ma sigurno je vec otisla... Zamislite, mi sad fino doma, sjedimo, tipkamo, spremamo se spavat a ona tamo puše, stenje i previja se...nebi joj bila u koži  :Grin: 

Ajmo totto, mozes ti to! Cekamo lijepe vijesti da se bacimo na cestitanja!

----------


## Totto

drage moje,javljanje uzivo iz predradjaone! Nakon sto sam od 4 sata imala pravilne i sve jace trudove na pet do tri minute,u 9 sam odlucila zaputiti se na Sv duh,jer mi nije bilo do tipkanja po forumu vec droge  :Aparatic:  dosli u pola 10,guzva uzasna,zadnja sam koju su sinoc primili.kad je dr rekao da sam na 6-7 cm,bila sam tako sretna,mada sam znala da od droge nis ne bu  :Aparatic:  jos sam sat i pol setala po sobi za preglede,jedva namolila boks zbog dragog i u ponoc i petnaest uletila u boks ful otvorena.cure,trudovi otvaranja su ljubicice naspram trudova kad ti se tiska,a beba se nije spustila.nakon sat i pol prodisavanja,namolila sam da me puste da nekako cucnem na stolu,kakvo olaksanje!kad se spustila,vratili su me u polulezeci polozaj,tek tad dali drip da se ne mucimo i za dva truda moja ljepotica je rodjena...prica je vise za temu iskustvo s poroda,al necete zamjeriti! Moj savjet,ako vam ne pukne vodenjak,setajte trudove Doma!

----------


## Sani1612

Čestitam ti na ljepotici!

----------


## laura29

Čestiteke na bebici. :Heart:

----------


## flopica

> drage moje,javljanje uzivo iz predradjaone! Nakon sto sam od 4 sata imala pravilne i sve jace trudove na pet do tri minute,u 9 sam odlucila zaputiti se na Sv duh,jer mi nije bilo do tipkanja po forumu vec droge  dosli u pola 10,guzva uzasna,zadnja sam koju su sinoc primili.kad je dr rekao da sam na 6-7 cm,bila sam tako sretna,mada sam znala da od droge nis ne bu  jos sam sat i pol setala po sobi za preglede,jedva namolila boks zbog dragog i u ponoc i petnaest uletila u boks ful otvorena.cure,trudovi otvaranja su ljubicice naspram trudova kad ti se tiska,a beba se nije spustila.nakon sat i pol prodisavanja,namolila sam da me puste da nekako cucnem na stolu,kakvo olaksanje!kad se spustila,vratili su me u polulezeci polozaj,tek tad dali drip da se ne mucimo i za dva truda moja ljepotica je rodjena...prica je vise za temu iskustvo s poroda,al necete zamjeriti! Moj savjet,ako vam ne pukne vodenjak,setajte trudove Doma!


ajme Toto, tako sam sretna zbog vas, dobrodošlica maloj ljepotici  :Very Happy: !

----------


## leonisa

Ajmeee! Bez neta sam od jucer i samo mislim na tebe i kak da se spojim i provjerim! CESTITAM! Ko bi rekao kad si piskarala prije tocno 6 god. Na tamo nekom blogu i forumu da ces na isti dan biti ti na tom mjestu <3 odlican dan za roditi  :Grin:  

Jedva cekam detalje. Princezici velika dobrodoslica!

----------


## astral

super *totto*,  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## zadarmamica

čestitke. :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

čestitaaaam

----------


## andiko

bravo! bas si to lijepo odradila...svaka cast! cestitke od srca!!

----------


## mandy

> Interesantno da je malena dosta živahna cijelo to vrijeme


ja sam 38+2 i baš sam se lijepo uljuljkala u činjenicu "da neće još" dok je beba ovako aktivna...kad ono..poremetila si mi koncepciju  :Smile: 

ČESTITAM TI OD SRCA  :Very Happy:

----------


## filip

Nočas cijelu noć trudovi,bas bolni,kao men.grčevi.Ali su kratki,oko  30-50 sek.Nisu bas niti pravilni.Od 22-23 su bili svakih 16-17 min.onda  sam zaspala i onda cijelu noć nisam oka sklopila.spavala možda dva  sata.Došla u Merkur na kontrolu,otvorena 1 prst,ml.voda,a trudove tada  nisam imala nego jedan ali ga ctg nije očitao.Opet gore u nedjelju,danas  cijeli dan isti bolovi,svakih 13 min.traju do 40 sek.Nemrem uopče razaznat jeli to to.Mislim trudovi su sigurno,nije niti slično bh kontrakcijama koje sam imala do neki dan.Ovo su bas grčevi i idu od naprijed pa kroz unutrasnjost trbuha do leđa.Takve sam trudove imala na drugom porodu,samo jače i pod dripom.

----------


## buby

> jer mi nije bilo do tipkanja po forumu


dakle, uvrstiti u stručnu literaturu među sigurne znakove :Wink: 

čestitam

----------


## puntica

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 
> kad ti se više ne bude dalo tipkati po fotumu, to će biti trenutak za kretanje . 
> 
> 
> Evo još jedne točne rečenice!
> 
> To bi trebalo staviti u priručnik. Kada forumašica treba ići u rodilište?
> ...


to je zadnja stvar koju mi je sirius napisala kad sam se požalila da imam trudove, ali da ne znam dal je to to...
rekla mi je 


> čim pišeš znači da trudovi nisu još pravi. kad više ne budeš mogla pisat, onda je to to


  :Grin: 

i, imala je pravo. kad više nisam mogla tipkati, počela sam rađati - od tipkovnice do poroda za manje od sat vremena  :Laughing: 

btw. zadnji sms sam napisala minutu prije nego je krenuo izgon. 


> puko vodenjak


  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

ok, da sam rodila doma, tipkala bi do izgona  :Laughing: 
ja sam izmedju trudova spavala. 
nije da nisu bolili, jesu, neki su i jaukanje izvuki iz mene  :Grin:  al izmedju sam si bila ok.
cak sam na svake 3minute cakulala sa zenama. ok, kratko jer mi je to islo na zivce, pa sam se pokrila prek glave i spavala. pa i na onim zadnjim, zadnjim.

puntica: meni je vec glavica izlazila, a ja sam tipkala muzu sms: UPADAJ VISE!!  :Laughing:

----------


## astral

da se priključim i jačini trudova....

moji trudovi , znači nekih 3 sata , su bili podnošljivi, dapače nisu uopće jako bolili nego više bili neugodni, na kraju su bili na 3 minute i još uvijek ok, zatim slijedi drip  :Mad:  i čak sam prvih par odradila dobro, disajući pravilno ali kad je počelo bolit...uf....još ih sanjam....ali najgore od svega mi je bilo širenje  :Evil or Very Mad:  toga se niti ne želim prisjećati...jesu to kome radili? 

OT-*leo*, moja je na kraju postala Lara (sestra joj odlučila iako smo MM i ja navijali za Saru  :Smile: )

----------


## leonisa

astral  :Laughing:  ne vjerujem da smo si trampili imena. bas mi je to  :Heart: 

zapravo, toliko isprepletenih prica nas nekoliko koje smo si bile "u terminu" da se najezim  :Smile: 

a sad, sok- kakvo sirenje?

meni je najteze bilo kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanje, a nisam jos smjela tiskati.
ring of fire je fakat ring of fire  :Smile: 

a onaj glupi ctg...da se njega pitalo ja ni s 10 prstiju ne bi bila u porodu. cak sam poslusala savjet cura da koji put pustim glas da me se cuje jer me nitko s onim ctgom koji je pokazivao 20 na skali ne bi dozivio ozbiljno.
i da, oko 4 prsta, tam na 3 minute kad sam dobila klistir (kojeg sam si tako zeljela al jos vecer prije jer sam se "zatvorila" zadnjih dana i uzasno me mucilo sto sam krcata, a ne mogu se isprazniti.) tada nisam mogla disati. tj. disala sam pogresno, pa mi je sestra rekla da sam u sljedecoj fazi i da je vrijeme za plitko disanje. to mi je olaksalo trudove.

e da! sad sam se sjetila sta me najvise bolilo: micanje bebe. majko moja, bila je toliko aktivna da sam htjela popizditi. a ja bez vodenjaka. ajme, to je bolilo. ko da je rovala van.
mislim da su mi trudovi nasprem toga bili mila majka.

----------


## astral

meni je nešto slično bilo na prvom porodu..
a sad sam došla otvorena 8 prstiju  :Shock:  i sve je brzo bilo gotovo...malena je izletila zajedno sa vodenjakom i to odjedanput i glava i tijelo...

pošto sam zamolila babicu da me ne reže, ona mi je rekla da neće ali da moram slušat upute....kako su dolazili trudovi dr je govorio tiskaj a babica me širila prstima dole....i to je bolilo i peklo za poludit, mislila sam da ću je odalamit nogom u glavu... i mislim da je trajalo nekih 15-tak minuta tj. nekih 5, 6 trudova....

leo, meni je lijepo i sara i lara  :Heart:

----------


## koksy

> e da! sad sam se sjetila sta me najvise bolilo: micanje bebe. majko moja, bila je toliko aktivna da sam htjela popizditi. a ja bez vodenjaka. ajme, to je bolilo. ko da je rovala van.
> mislim da su mi trudovi nasprem toga bili mila majka.


O da, samo sto se moj gurao prema gore a ne prema van, imala sam osjecaj da se probit rebra i tako izac. Spustio se tek kad sam bila 10 cm otvorena i kad su me digli da me odvedu u box, onda je doslovno pao dolje i glavica je krenula van u sekundi a ja stojim kraj kreveta i ne mogu ni vamo ni tamo...uff...

----------


## leonisa

jao ovaj dio o glavici...sjecam se da je na 9 prstiju rekao nesto: glavica minus 1. nakon toga sam se ustala i kad je krenulo...bas to sto si rekla, nemres ni tamo ni vamo, a sestra te tjera na wc jer ti je pun mjehur, a ti imas nagon za tiskanjem. i kad sam dosla do boxa, glavica je vec virila. dobro da se nisam porodila u wcu. bolnickom...:gadljiva: :D

----------


## anitak

cestitam ti na brzom porodu!!

----------


## koksy

Da, meni je glavica bila na -3, znaci skroz visoko, mali je bas fino imao slobodan pad kad sam ustala....

----------


## mikka

leo i moja bikica se sorala u porodu, se sjecas one biju turci al biju i srbi  :Laughing: 

astral, vidi se da nitko iz st nije bio na ini may gaskin  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## astral

*mikka*, očito da nije... :Rolling Eyes: 
čak su mi  i mama (rodila troje) i svekrva (rodila četvero) ostale začuđene kad sam im pričala za to širenje....kažu da to prije nisu radili, a ni jedna ni druga nisu ni jedanput bile rezane ni šivane.... :Confused: 

pa ti sad budi pametan....

mislim da sam ipak uranila i da sam mogla bar još sat vremena  ostat doma....(i rodit doma  :Smile: ) a strah me i pomislit kako je moglo bit da sam ostala na indukciji  :Shock:  :Sad:

----------


## erina

> ali najgore od svega mi je bilo širenje  toga se niti ne želim prisjećati...jesu to kome radili?


Meni su pri izgonu masirali međicu uljem da ne puknem, da nije to? Istina neugodno bilo ali ja jako zahvalna jer ni pukla ni rezana a beba povelika kao i tvoja. :Heart: 

Da se dotaknem i trudova, meni su od ranog jutra počeli trudovi, krenuli kao menstrualni grčevi i jačali tijekom dana, blagi i poneakad neugodni. Tek predvečer počeli biti bolniji ali cijelo vrijeme na nekih 10-20min, oko 21h me kod svakog truda počela vrućina udarati u glavu pa sam odlučila da je vrijeme za odlazak u bolnicu, otvorena 8cm i onda krenuli češće, prije izgona bili na 3 min (MM mjerio, njemu to bilo napeto :Grin: ). Kako nisam primila drip kao prvi put, osjećaj za izgon bio puno blaži, skoro nisam ni prepoznala, iznenadila sam se kad su mi rekli da tiskam, čak sam komentirala zar već jer po nagonu za tiskanje  nije mi se činilo da je blizu. Ovaj put sam bila svjesna svake faze poroda, osjećala glavicu kako se spušta, okreće u kanalu, ring of fire, masiranje međice, njen izlazak, sve to mi je na prvom porodu promaklo jer je bilo na silu i uz nalijeganje je N ispala ko čep. Ovo je pravi osjećaj da surađuješ i sudjeluješ u svom porodu. Istina ovaj put mi disanje išlo koma, nisam sama sebi mogla vjerovati koliko sam smotana bila. :Embarassed:

----------


## leonisa

mikka, lol da  :Grin: 

erina, bas si lijepo opisala, tocno takav osjecaj.

astral, ako mislis na masazu medjice, meni ju je primalja radila i do neba sam joj zahvalna na tome.
i sad se pokusavam sjetiti filinga i ne mogu, a nije jos proslo tjedan dana. fakat se "bol" zaboravlja. meni je to bilo tako brzo i dogodilo se u par minuta da vjerojatno nisam ni percipirala nelagodu. sjecam se samo ring of firea i da zadnja dva tiska nisam imala vise nagon nego sam, eto, tiskala. mislim, jesam, al ne onakav ko prva dva-tri. cak sam jednog prodisala pa mi je rekla da ne disem vec tiskam. cak je i posteljica izasla uz jedan trud, kojeg ne bi ni opisala ko nagonom za tiskanje, kao kod izgona, vise ono, tiskala sam s njom na meni  :Smile: 

i jos moram spomenuti trudove (kontrakcije) nakon. majko moja, kad je krenulo stezanje maternice uz dojenje...ne znam jel to jer sam bila iziritirana tom boli od noci prije, al mislim da me to vise bolilo nego dvije trecine odvaljenih trudova. srecom, trajalo je dva dana, al brate, ja sam ih dojeci prodisala :uf:

----------


## koksy

> i jos moram spomenuti trudove (kontrakcije) nakon. majko moja, kad je krenulo stezanje maternice uz dojenje...ne znam jel to jer sam bila iziritirana tom boli od noci prije, al mislim da me to vise bolilo nego dvije trecine odvaljenih trudova. srecom, trajalo je dva dana, al brate, ja sam ih dojeci prodisala :uf:


Nemoj me ni podsjecat, meni je to trajalo 10-tak dana i isto sam prodisavala. Jos uz to, navodno, imam osjetljive sise, tako kaze sestra u bolnici, pa sam preko mjesec dana kod svakog podoja osjecala svaku kap mlijeka kako prolazi kroz kanalice i osjecaj je bio kad da mi netko iglom kopa ko kanalicima. Bol neopisiva. Al sve se to mora izdrzat, nema druge...

----------


## erina

> i jos moram spomenuti trudove (kontrakcije) nakon. majko moja, kad je krenulo stezanje maternice uz dojenje...ne znam jel to jer sam bila iziritirana tom boli od noci prije, al mislim da me to vise bolilo nego dvije trecine odvaljenih trudova. srecom, trajalo je dva dana, al brate, ja sam ih dojeci prodisala :uf:


 :Shock: 
Tako i meni isto, to prvi put nisam uopće osjećala, ovaj put me rasturilo. Čak sam sumnjala da mi je dio posteljice ostao jer su mi je krvnički isčupali, masakr živi (iako su potvrdili da je sve vani) ali kad su cimerice rekle da je i njima tako onda sam se umirila.

----------


## astral

ma nemam pojma ali bilo je kao da sa dva prsta radi slovo V kao širenje vagine i nisam joj zahvalna jer je toliko me iritiralo da se nisam mogla ni skoncentrirat na trud i bolilo je grozno!

i pukla sam pa su šili dva tri punta naravno naživo i to je bolilo za popiz___

posteljica je izašla u jednom laganom trudu i isto dok je malena biila na meni

a kontrakcije su bile bolnije nego prvi put ali trajale su samo dva tri dana jedino ako sad opet ne počnu...

----------


## Apsu

Dal se desilo nekom da ima pravilne kontrakcije a da ne bole? Mjerim već neko vrijeme iz čiste dosade i sad sam skužila da su bile na 15 min, pa na 8 i sad već 45min na 6 - 6 i pol min... Ništa me ne boli, samo se stisne trbuh jako..

----------


## mikka

blago tebi  :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

Hmm a ne znam. Ja sam treci put dosla u radjaonu 9 prstiju otvorena a da niti jedan trud nisam osjetila, tek 20-ak min prije poroda sam imala trudove onoda bole.

----------


## Zara1

> Dal se desilo nekom da ima pravilne kontrakcije a da ne bole? Mjerim već neko vrijeme iz čiste dosade i sad sam skužila da su bile na 15 min, pa na 8 i sad već 45min na 6 - 6 i pol min... Ništa me ne boli, samo se stisne trbuh jako..


meni  :Smile: 
došla sam u bolnicu otvorena 8 prstiju, a da ništa nisam osjetila
samo meni kontrakcije nisu bile pravilne, ono imala sam ih svaki dan nekoliko 
išla sam na pregled zbog krvarenja u 39. TT

----------


## Apsu

> meni 
> došla sam u bolnicu otvorena 8 prstiju, a da ništa nisam osjetila
> samo meni kontrakcije nisu bile pravilne, ono imala sam ih svaki dan nekoliko 
> išla sam na pregled zbog krvarenja u 39. TT


 :Shock:  8 prstiju hahaah blago tebi!

----------


## leonisa

nemoj da nas ujutro doceka post: jel kome ispala beba pred monitorom a da nije ni osjetila?  :Razz:

----------


## Apsu

nisam ni vidjela sve komentare haha.. 9 prstiju.. daj pa idem ja u bolnicu  :Grin:  
Imala sam jučer jake lažne trudove i mislila da je to to pa sam ostala razočarana i sad se uopće ničemu ne nadam.. al počinjem se nadati  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

pa jel 28. ili nije :D

----------


## Apsu

jeee, napokon ga dočekala :D Al nema čepa, nema krvi, nema bolova, nema baš ni jednog znaka poroda osim čestih kontrakcija koje su na 5-6-7 min i traju oko 30 -45 sec..  Tak da sjedim, igram igricu i mjerim trudove iz dosade, totalna flegma, sad ću ići spavat  :lool:

----------


## leonisa

ima vremena za sve to  :Smile: 
meni je cep ispao 11h prije nego sam drzala malu u narucju  :Wink: 

idi spavaj i slatko sanjaj  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

apsu, ja sam imala cijelo jutro takva stezanja..nisam ni mjerila jer mi se činilo da treju doći baš baš trudovi koje osjećam...uglavnom, krenuli navečer...drugo jutro rodila...SRETNO!!!! da sutra ujutro grliš malog pišonju!!!

----------


## Zara1

> nisam ni vidjela sve komentare haha.. 9 prstiju.. daj pa idem ja u bolnicu  
> Imala sam jučer jake lažne trudove i mislila da je to to pa sam ostala razočarana i sad se uopće ničemu ne nadam.. al počinjem se nadati


ako si prvorotka tesko da neces osjetiti cari pravih trudova  :Smile: 

bas me zanima kako ce ovo zavrsiti :Cekam:

----------


## freya7

I mene trenutno nekaj stezucka...al ja sam nekak odlucila rodit u 2014 :Laughing: 
Haha

druga trudnoca.....mjesec dana sam svaki drugi dan mislila da cu u rodiliste...svaku noc me stezalo...na kraju bi zaspala...rodila 10dana nakon termina....

----------


## Apsu

Naravno da nisam ja te sreće  :Smile:  Imam "pravilne trudove" kad sjedim i krećem se, a čim legnem oni nestanu.. haahha išla sam ujutro na ctg, u čekaoni me sve šarafi,onak sva sretna zanima me do kud su trudovi, legnem na ctg i ništa  :Laughing: 

Još sam u komadu, sad više neću ništa mjeriti dok me ne počne boljet  :Smile:

----------


## freya7

Probaj ne obracat paznju :Laughing: 

Ma pravi u pravilu trebaju fakat boliti....neces fulati

----------


## Ginger

> ako si prvorotka tesko da neces osjetiti cari pravih trudova


A kaj se ti javljas  :Laughing: 
Nisi to oba puta dosla skoro skroz otvorena, bez nekih bolova?

----------


## sarasvati

Apsu, jel pobjedujes u igrici?  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

> Apsu, jel pobjedujes u igrici?


Glavna sam  :Grin:

----------


## Zara1

> A kaj se ti javljas 
> Nisi to oba puta dosla skoro skroz otvorena, bez nekih bolova?


ne prvi put sam imala trudove duga 4 i pol sata :Razz:

----------


## sirius

> ne prvi put sam imala trudove duga 4 i pol sata


Prvi porod - vodenjak puca bez trudova u 13 30.
osjecam lagana stezanja na putu do rodilista.
 Trudovi postaju jaci u 15, ali super podnosljivi.
u 15 30 stavljaju me u boks , 6 cm otvorena.
tu me bespotrebno stavljaju na drip, i onda to mozemo nazvati trudovima.
radam u 17 30.  :Smile: 

od pucanja vodenjaka do poroda 4 sata. Samo 2 sata trudova zapravo.

ali sve sam nadoknadila drugi put . :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> ne prvi put sam imala trudove duga 4 i pol sata


A sirota  :Razz:   :Grin: 
I daj recept, ne budi sebicna
Ja ne zelim reprizu proslog

Uf, sirius, ne plasi me...ja se stalno tjesim da drugi put ide brze (znam da nije pravilo, ali ipak...nadam se)

----------


## sirius

Drugi put sam imala psihicku blokadu jer smo cekali dijete sa urodenom srcanom greskom, plus curka je imala 54 cm i 3950g. Drugi put su trudovi krenuli nakon puknuca vodenjaka oko 6 ujutro, u rodiliste sam usla oko 8 30 , rodila u 12 00.
nije dugo, ali je bilo puno bolnije jer je curka zaglavila ( krenula je licem).

----------


## Ginger

A joj  :Sad: 
Razumljivo da si imala blokadu
A bome je i velika curka bila
Nisu ti zbog svega skupa preporucili carski?

----------


## Ginger

I jesi dobila svoje trudove?

----------


## sirius

Imala sam svoje trudove , itekakve. 
Ustekali su me na drip zanjih 20 minuta.
CR nije opcija, osim ako postoje neki drugi razlozi za to.
Vaginalni porod u terminu i bez lijekova , je ono sto je najbolje za dijete i majku . Bez obzira na srcanu gresku novorodenceta.

----------


## Beti3

> Probaj ne obracat paznju
> 
> Ma pravi u pravilu trebaju fakat boliti....neces fulati


Ma, boljet će, ali sad se lijepo sve polako priprema, pa će ono bolno biti puno kraće.
 Sjećam se kao sad da sam na prvom porodu dobila doručak oko 8, kao neće još to, iako je puknuo vodenjak večer prije, ali mene stvarno nije boljelo. Da bih u 13.35 rodila momčinu od 4200. Boljelo je oko sat-dva. Bez dripa.
A ovaj četvrti put, da nije bilo zadnja tri truda, jer tiskala nisam, malena je isplivala bez trunke tiskanja, mislila bih da ima i poroda bez boli. :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Imala sam svoje trudove , itekakve. 
> Ustekali su me na drip zanjih 20 minuta.
> CR nije opcija, osim ako postoje neki drugi razlozi za to.
> Vaginalni porod u terminu i bez lijekova , je ono sto je najbolje za dijete i majku . Bez obzira na srcanu gresku novorodenceta.


Znam da je
Mislila sam bas zbog srceka
Al bravo vas dvije

----------


## sirius

Znam. Kad sam saznala za srcanu gresku u 21 tj., odmah sam pitala da li mogu roditi vaginalno ili moram na CR. 
:D
u svakom slucaju , i kad je srcana greska u pitanju porod u terminu i bez lijekova je itekako pozeljan.

----------


## Apsu

A kad se beba smiri kao, ako se uopće i smiri kod nekih? Ako se počnem truditi recimo na večer, jel beba mirna cijeli taj dan ili postane mirna kad porod počinje?

----------


## marta

Beba se ne mora uopće nimalo smiriti u odnosu na normalno stanje. 
Mene prvi porod nije uopće bolio do trenutka kad sam došla u rodilište. Onda me počelo nešto kao boluckat ali više u glavi, mrzim bolnice. A došla sam skroz otvorena.

Ako želiš znati jesu li tvoji trudovi lažnjaci ili su pravi, dovoljno se otuširati u toploj vodi, ako su lažnjaci, smanjit će se ili prestati skroz. Ako su pravi, topla voda će ih pojačati.

----------


## Beti3

Nema pravila. Bolje da ju osjetiš, mirnija si. Neke lupaju i između trudova. Kako koja beba.
 Volim ovakve prijenose poroda "u živo", nema ljepšega od rađanja novog čovjeka. 
Uživaj, Apsu i neka ti bude što ljepši susret sa djetetom  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Meni je bas tuzno da se od silne droge na proslom pregledu uopce ne sjecam je li se ritala ili je bila mirna

----------


## leonisa

> Nema pravila. *Bolje da ju osjetiš, mirnija si.* Neke lupaju i između trudova. Kako koja beba.
>  Volim ovakve prijenose poroda "u živo", nema ljepšega od rađanja novog čovjeka. 
> Uživaj, Apsu i neka ti bude što ljepši susret sa djetetom


a pusti pusti  :Grin: 
mene je njeno ritanje bolilo pet puta vise od trudova.
smirila se nesto malo prije izgona.
s ostatkom se slazem, Apsu <3

----------


## Ginger

leonisa pa kakve si ti to trudove imala? citala sam pricu, ali ipak  :Smile: 

ispravak prethodnog posta: na proslom porodu se ne sjecam...

----------


## leonisa

pa nisu bili bas toliko bolni koliko sam ocekivala, ili su, nasprem ritanja male, pali u sjenu :D

znaci ja sam imala bolne BH kontrakcije, a zadnjih tjedana su bili bas jako bolne, prodisavala sam ih. i tocno se sjecam prvog truda, onog pravog, jedno 20min nakon sto mi je puko vodenjak. bila sam na ctgu i tipkala okolo poruke i znam da sam mami slala sms kako je zabolio prvi, a ona mi je odgovorila, ne znas ti jos sta su pravi trudovi  :Grin: 
mala se uzasno ritala cijelu trudnocu (skoro ko starija koja mi je radila piramide od trbuha, imam fotke pretece scene iz aliena  :Grin: ), al kad su krenuli trudovi, poludila je. e sad, jel to toliko bolilo jer je vecina vodenjaka iscurila ili nesto drugo, al od nje sam vidjela zvijezde :D

----------


## S2000

Ja se isto najbolje ne sjecam tih zadnjih trudova s prvog poroda iako nisam bila nadrogirana... prvih 12 sati su bili laganini a onda su postali ozbiljniji... ozbiljni su trajali oko 3 sata.

U drugom porodu laganini trudovi su kratko trajali, mozda sat... onda su poceli jaci... i najjaci, pamtitim jos svakog cini mi se, al bas s nekom ljubavlju ih pamtim... oni zadnji su me bolili od stomka do koljena, jedva sam hodala, glas nisam ispustala, u trudu sam ubrzano disala kao pas, imam osjecaj da sam u trudu okretala ocima i da me netko gledao vidio bi samo bjelocnice... na taj nacim sam ih "trpila".. zadnja dva tri truda prije izgona dok se beba spustala sam se vec lagano i treskala, jedva sam dosla iz predradaone u radaonu... od prvog laganog do zadnjeg truda je proslo 4 sata.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## freya7

Mene sve nesto ledja jako bole....nisam bas raspolozena za roditi... :Laughing: 
Rekla muzu da bolje da je mala godina proizvodnje 2014. 
Salim se..
danas sam bila na pregledu i ctgu, pa kao reko doktor super nalaza vidimo se na kontroli u cetvrtak....
a na ctgu onaj dio kao s trudovima isao do 45 ? Jel to kao trudovi il kaj.....
ja nemam pojma kolika jacina kao mora biti....da se smatra trudovima

----------


## Ginger

Ne bi ti jos, a?  :Laughing: 
Mozda bude prva beba u 2014 pa budes na televiziji  :Grin:

----------


## freya7

Ma ja kao iskusna trecerotka ne znam kaj su pravi prirodni trudovi....
prvi put imala neka zatezanja....na 2min..kao slabi trudovi...pa kad dosla u bolnicu bila otvorena 5-6 pa me porodili...
drugi put ..prebacila 10 dana pa indukcija...
e sad me steze ..ledja...malo kod bubrega...

tko zna....

cekam pred SD i ulecem najranije u 23:30 sutra...haha
u velikom stilu....s frizurom, nasminkana :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

ne zaboravi sljokice  :Laughing: 

i ja cekam trece....i nemam pojma sta su pravi prirodni trudovi - prvi carski, drugi vbac al s dripom i ostalim ljepotama  :Sad:

----------


## freya7

Evo nista....ugodno jutro bez zatezanja...jucer sam se malo preforsirala....ali dug je dan..... :Smile: 
Mi smo ocito najneiskusnije trecerotke :Laughing:

----------


## S2000

:Laughing: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Apsu

Vi bar znate da ste sposobne rodit, ja sve mislim da ovo neće nikad van  :Joggler:

----------


## mikka

Apsu, ti jos imas fore 2 tjedna, nemoj se obeshrabriti  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Rekao mi doktor da mi daje 10 dana nakon termina, znači još 6 i silit ce me na induciranje..

----------


## mikka

da, tak su i mene prvi put silili i na kraju prisilili. drugi put sam rodila s 40+4 pa nije bila frka, ali se zato treci put nisam dala prisliliti i rodila 15 dana nakon termina. vec sam mislila da cu ostati zauvijek trudna  :lool: 

nakon prvog ne bi vise pristala na indukciju ni da sam duze cekala  :Grin:

----------


## freya7

Ja sam drugu mislim 10 il 11 dana prenijela....
da nije bila jumbolina....valjda bi odbila indukciju..ovak sam samo uspjela ispregovarati da me pusti doma 5-6prstiju otvorenu...da dodjem drugi dan na indukciju :Laughing: 

I naotekla sam prestrasno bila....hobiti imaju elegantna stopala prema mojima tada...

----------


## Apsu

Strah me sada što se tiče te indukcije, ne znam koliko ću se usuditi ići po svome, nikad si nebi oprostila da se nešto zakomplicira.. nadam se da neće doći do toga, ajde bar je čep počeo curkati, možda dođe prirodno..

----------


## mikka

i ja sam bila uzasno naotecena u prvoj i trecoj t. oboje su bili 4200, mozda ima veze s tezinom bebe, ko zna

u drugoj t nisam uopce oticala, a mala je bila 3300

----------


## Ginger

Apsu, ma daj zaskoci muza, tko ga pita....to je za dobrobit djeteta  :Smile: 
I da, s obzirom da je moj vbac bio s dripom, ja preporucam da trazis epiduralnu ako te prisile na indukciju (znam da se nece svi sloziti, al ovo je moje misljenje na osnovu vlastitog iskustva-ja je nisam dobila i bilo je uzasno)

----------


## freya7

Moja indukcija...Katja je imala 4540g i 57cm

i kao necu ja epiduralnu..dosla 6 otvorena...nakon 2h dripa i muke nisam se uopce otvorila....pa mi dr. rekao....ajde dokazali ste prvi put da mozete bez epiduralne...sad ju uzmite da se otvorite..i nakon pola sata epiduralne sa 6 na 10 i stigla gospodicna....
ne kazem da treba epiduralna...al eto moje iskustvo....

----------


## Apsu

daj neću vas čitati uopće, samo se nerviram bez veze, imam fore još 6 dana pa ću onda razbijati glavu kaj dopustit a kaj ne.. zapravo sam razočarana jer već 5 dana vučem lažne trudove i stalno mislim da će početi, prije 5 dana sam mislila da je to to i sad mi je iz dana u dan sve gore.. sutra imam pregled, ak mi ne kaže da sam barem malo otvorena ja ću si pucati u glavu  :Grin: 

Ginger.. ne da.. ne da i gotovo hahahaha

----------


## freya7

Ja sam svaku put pitala nakon sto su mi predlagali da li treba indukcija....koji su razlozi i da li moram.
Nekad ti predloze eto....beba dovoljno velika, ti u terminu pa da se rijesi....
e u takvim situacijama sam odbila...

Slusaj sebe i ono sto ti navedu kao razlog, ako pitas bez napadackog stava vjerovatno ces dobiti normalan odgovor....

Nestrpljivost kod ocekivanja poroda...cesto izaziva samo nepotrebnu nervozu....ja sam si u glavi za svaku zabrijala da cu prenijeti....pa sam se postedila odbrojavanja kad cu....
prvu sam bila u soku kad sam rodila dva dana prije termina :Laughing:

----------


## freya7

Skaci po pilates lopti kad nemres po muzu :Bouncing:

----------


## mikka

ma to s otvorenoscu nema veze s vezom. jedina "korist" od bezveznog prckanja dole je da mozes pobrati neku infekciju. ko da je bitno jesi li otvorena ili nisi ako trebas roditi svaki dan  :Smile: 

ja sam u prvoj t ko budala isla na one preglede svaka 2 dana (s po 2 sata cekanja u trudnickoj) i svaki put me drugi dr pregledavao--to fakat nije normalno. i naravno svi su mi govorili 'pa vi niste uopce otvoreni, bla bla'.. kao da sad svaka zena mora biti bar malo otvorena. meni su to govorili od 37 tjedna--znaci mjesec i tjedan dana!! ludaci.

----------


## leonisa

e ta zatvorenost i ta sokiranost zatvorenoscu i mene je izludjivala.
so what!
puce vodenjak, pregled, ali vi ste zatvoreni, totalno, zabetonirani, ne bude nista od toga.
jap, eto male 10h kasnije.  :Grin:

----------


## sarasvati

Što mi možemo birati bismo li išle ili ne svaka dva dana u TA na pregled? Ja bih svakako onda odabrala da ne idem ako nemam trudove. Hm, ali opet, kako znam da je sve ok? Mogu i oni samo napraviti uzv? Ili živim u oblacima.

----------


## leonisa

ja sam isla samo na ctg.

----------


## sarasvati

Jel to bila neka posebna borba? Ja ni sad ne radim vaginalne preglede jer nema ni potrebe, a rado ne bih da čačkaju dolje jer se eto to tako radi.

----------


## Apsu

Tako se i ja mučim sa tom TA, prvo sam išla jednom tjedno a sad svaka dva dana, čekanje u TA i po 3-4 sata, sutra idem opet  :Rolling Eyes:  .. ali nisu me svaki puta gledali dolje, najbitnije mi je otići radi CTG-a da vidim kako je bebica..

----------


## leonisa

ne.
0d 39+6 do 40+2 sam isla samo na ctg, svaki dan, ali i to samo radi GD.
pregled u trudnicku sam isla svaka 2 tjedna (ne sjecam se da li sam zadnji tjedan isla na 7 dana)

----------


## sarasvati

Tak mi to i ima smisla - vidjeti kako je beba, a ne jesam li ja otvorena ili nisam! 

leonisa, GD?  :Embarassed:

----------


## leonisa

gestacijski dijabetes.

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam iz druge dimenzije (  :Laughing:  ), ali na pregled sam isla svaka 2-3 dana od 40+0 do 42+0. Nisam stigla na indukciju na 42+2 jer se rodio dan prije toga. Na CTG-u sam bila ukupno tri puta, a na ovim pregledima smo provjeravali samo kolicinu plodne vode ultrazvukom.

----------


## freya7

> Tako se i ja mučim sa tom TA, prvo sam išla jednom tjedno a sad svaka dva dana, čekanje u TA i po 3-4 sata, sutra idem opet  .. ali nisu me svaki puta gledali dolje, najbitnije mi je otići radi CTG-a da vidim kako je bebica..


ides na SD?

cekanje u toj trudnockoj me ubijala kad sam prenjela...ocaj...
ja isto idem danas al na priv kat....
tam sam ipak malo brze gotova....

nadam se da ne budem morala danas opet debatirati o indukciji :Laughing:

----------


## Apsu

Na sd-u sam da, upravo sjedim u čekaoni al nekak nije gužva, izgleda da su svi osim mene rodili :D

----------


## corinaII

Jutro Apsu draga kako si nam ? 

Evo mene i da se javim i tu malo. Jutros me u 6 probudila jaka menstrualna bol i tren vruce pa hladno i tako dignem se ja pa krenem mjeriti hmm nisu pravilni. Onda me potjera na wc i odo se ja otuširati i obrijati za svaki slučaj ako krene. Evo sad ležim na kauču i sad je drukčija bol nije vise menstrualna nego pocinje iza od leđa pa se širi prema naprijed prema maternici i kad stisne onda boli uff ufff. Pokušavam smireno disati i popustiti se koliko mogu. Opet mjerim vrijeme i tren su u pravilnim razmacims od 10min pa onda malo nepravilni hmmmmm

----------


## mikka

super, stize nam jos jedna bebica  :Heart: 

sarasvati, mozemo birati, samo ne dodes na pregled, ko da je njih briga  :Grin: , ionako narucuju zbog protokola. meni je protokol s vremenom postao nebitan (u odnosu na moje potrebe i preferencije)

bebu sam pratila tako da sam brojala pokrete. isla sam kod jedne super privatnice na preglede, bila sam s 37t, tad mi je rekla da je sve spremno i da cu uskoro roditi, pa sam dosla s 40+5 provjeriti protoke, i onda sam na kraju rodila s 42+1  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

> , ko da je njih briga , ionako narucuju zbog protokola.


Ne, nije tako. Ovo je edukativni forum i treba pisati točno. Naručuje se da bi se vidjelo da li je beba dobro. 

Mislim da je svakoj mami to jedino bitno: da je beba dobro. A ako će UTZ, amnioskopija i CTG to potvrditi, malo je mama koje će odbiti saznanje o tome.

----------


## leonisa

evo, recimo, amnioskopija...nakon zadnje trudnoce zakljucila sam kako je ona nepotrebna. sve se vidjelo na UZV. na UZV je vido da je mlijecna (cak je is tudentima pokazivao  :drama: ) i sam je rekao kako se na UZV lijepo vidi kad je plodna voda mlijecna, cak sam i ja naucila kako  :Smile: 
i meni nije uopce bio bitan taj podatak.

kao ni da li sam zatvorena/otvorena. UZV i/ili CTG su mi bili sasvim dovoljni.
bit ce da je to zbog toga sto sam u prvoj trudnoci imala minimalan broj vaginalnih pregleda zbog rizika, pa sam shvatila kako su oni, zapravo, nepotrebni.

----------


## Kaae

Kod mojeg ginekologa je standardna praksa da je sve nepotrebno dok, jel, ne postane potrebno. Radi jedino UZV redovito jer niti boli, niti je stetan, plus sto putem UZV-a vidi sve sto treba. Da netko spomene rutinsku amnioskopiju, valjda bi se covjek tri puta prevrnuo. 

Nakon iskustva s obje strane bare (ok, u HR nisam bila trudna, ali nije ni bitno), mogu skoro pa sa sigurnoscu reci da se u HR opcenito u zdravstvu rade gluparije, prvenstveno zato sto to nitko nista ne placa direktno iz dzepa. Pa je onda sve free for all.

----------


## mali karlo

I meni je moja dr radila samo ultrazvuk. Dve puta me pregledala vaginalno, jednom na moje inzistiranje jer je MM isao na sluzbeni put od par dana, a kako sam se u prve 2 trudnoce otvorila dosta rano bilo me malo strah. I drugi put kad sam dosla na porod.  

Tako da mislim da to ipak ovisi od dr.

----------


## Ginger

Meni je amnioskopija oba puta pokrenula porod
Jednom na okruglo 38tt, drugi put na 39 tt
Oba puta pl.voda totalno bistra
Nakon drugog poroda, kad je mala izasla totalno prekrivena verniksom, babica je komentirala: joj malena, mogla si ti jos biti unutra
Zao mi je sto se u tom trenutku nisam sjetila reci: i bila bi, da me niste nadripali...
Ne kazem da je sve nepotrebno, al neke stvari jesu
Ja cu u trudnicku ambulantu slijedeci tjedan, s punih 38 tt, iako mi moja ginicka rekla da mogu i kasnije - i ako budu htjeli raditi amnioskopiju, zamolit cu da odgode, ako nije nuzno - ctg i uzv bi trebali biti dosta

----------


## Apsu

Meni ju jos nisu radili a 40+ 5.. Nadam se sa necu to ni docekat, osim ako u rađaoni nece provjeravat..

----------


## freya7

Mislim da na SD ne rade amnioskopiju...barem meni nisu niti jednom, a drugu curku sam rodila u 42tjednu...
Mislim da je njima neki standard ctg

----------


## Apsu

A prije 2 dana su mi htjeli radit al nisam bila otvorena  :neznam:

----------


## freya7

> A prije 2 dana su mi htjeli radit al nisam bila otvorena


Nemam pojma....meni dr.Hafner nikada nije radio..mislim cak da je rekao kad sam prvi put bila trudna da po njemu je to potpuno nepotrebno...
al on ni ne pregledava vaginalno ....do pred sam kraj....

Nisu svi isti na SD.....

----------


## Apsu

I to mi je isto sad mutavo, kad god dođem na pregled putaju me ko mi je doktor, sve nesto citam svi imaju svog doktora , mole se da ce on bit u dezurstvu kad ce radat itd.. Mene je svaki puta u TA pogledao netko drugi, nemam nikakvog svog doktora  :neznam:

----------


## Mucica

> A prije 2 dana su mi htjeli radit al nisam bila otvorena


Draga a kakva je situacija danas?
Jesi kaj otvorena?!? 
Ja sam već skoro 3 tj otvorena za prst, lažne trudove imam, ponekad bole ponekad ne, sve kosti me bole, čak se i keksam sa mm-om, ali ništa se ne dešava  :Shock:

----------


## Apsu

Ništa, jedini komentar je bio da ide polako ali sigurno, u stilu omekšalo je..

----------


## freya7

> I to mi je isto sad mutavo, kad god dođem na pregled putaju me ko mi je doktor, sve nesto citam svi imaju svog doktora , mole se da ce on bit u dezurstvu kad ce radat itd.. Mene je svaki puta u TA pogledao netko drugi, nemam nikakvog svog doktora


ja sam se prvi put narucil kod dr.Hafnera i onda svaki put kod njega....

Prvi put rodila u dezurstvu , nije ga bilo, drugi put me narucio na indukciju....
bilo mi je ok oba puta....

Ma nijeopce od presudne vaznosti da pogodis dezurstvo...

Ne opterecuj se.....

----------


## sarasvati

Ginekolog, kod kojeg vodim trudnoću, mi je rekao da nije potrebno raditi amnioskopiju i vaginalne ako je sve u redu, a kod mene je sve u redu. Baš mi je dobro bilo sve ovo pročitati.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

*Apsu*, još uvijek u komadu?

----------


## nanimira

> Ništa, jedini komentar je bio da ide polako ali sigurno, u stilu omekšalo je..


kao da čitam sebe...i potpuno te razumijem  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> Ne, nije tako. Ovo je edukativni forum i treba pisati točno. Naručuje se da bi se vidjelo da li je beba dobro. 
> 
> Mislim da je svakoj mami to jedino bitno: da je beba dobro. A ako će UTZ, amnioskopija i CTG to potvrditi, malo je mama koje će odbiti saznanje o tome.


ma ok, moze biti i da im je fakat to bitno  :Smile: 

ali ne bi rekla da je vaginalni pregled svaka 2 dana, od strane raznih osoba, nesto bas tako pozeljno i dobro za mamu i bebu (osim tog sto je neugodan). ctg ajde. amnioskopija je diskutabilna pretraga koja se, kolko sam citala, ne radi bas vise. ali vaginalci dolaze u paketu. ja sam u drugoj t na dan termina bila u rodilistu na pregledu (ne znam sta mi je bilo  :lool:  ) i napravila ctg (nakon naravno 2 sata cekanja) i kad sam rekla da necu vaginalni dr i sestra su me gledale ko da sam s marsa pala. a to nije bilo tako davno, 2008.

----------


## mikka

ustvari sam htjela napisati da te taj pristup navodi da pomislis (tj da mislis) da s tvojim tijelom nesto ne valja, a ustvari nije tako. svaka zena ima svoj tempo. to sto nisi otvorena sa 37, ili 39, ili cak 42 ne znaci da se neces otvoriti kad treba i roditi  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

s obzirom kako sam ja rodila nasilno ali opravdano mislim da bih ipak dala sve na svijetu da sam makar malo osjetila što su to prirodni trudovi i prirodan izgon.eto,meni je žao što je to sve tako prošlo,al mi nije važno više uopće  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> e ta zatvorenost i ta sokiranost zatvorenoscu i mene je izludjivala.
> so what!
> puce vodenjak, pregled, ali vi ste zatvoreni, totalno, zabetonirani, ne bude nista od toga.
> jap, eto male 10h kasnije.



Blažena zatvorenost mi je omogućila carski, malo je falilo da neka nadobudna doktorica odluči da pokušam prirodno. I hvala Bogu što mi je u smjenu doveo mog normalnog doktora! Pukao vodenjak, trudovi sve jači i to 4 dana prije dogovorenog carskog, 2 tjedna prije termina, a ja skroz zatvorena!

----------


## j-la

amnioskopija,zastarjela ili ne, nekad zna dobro doći...meni je pomogla...ctg mi rađen u 8h,kaže sve je u redu,beba ok,ja ok, a 41+0...spremaju mi papire za optust jer su me 4 dana držali u bolnici pod dg. sad će porod...u 9 h,prije otpusta,još jednom me pregledaju i to amnioskopom i utvrde zelenu plodovu vodu...naravno do 13 h sam već hitnim CR -om rodila N...tako da bi ću i u drugoj trudnoći pristati na amnioskopiju,ne bih tog straha opet preživljavala...

----------


## Apsu

> amnioskopija,zastarjela ili ne, nekad zna dobro doći...meni je pomogla...ctg mi rađen u 8h,kaže sve je u redu,beba ok,ja ok, a 41+0...spremaju mi papire za optust jer su me 4 dana držali u bolnici pod dg. sad će porod...u 9 h,prije otpusta,još jednom me pregledaju i to amnioskopom i utvrde zelenu plodovu vodu...naravno do 13 h sam već hitnim CR -om rodila N...tako da bi ću i u drugoj trudnoći pristati na amnioskopiju,ne bih tog straha opet preživljavala...


uh.. jesi cijelo vrijeme osjećala bebu kao inače ii je bila mirnija/življa?

----------


## Ginger

Apsu, nemoj se sad plasiti i toga
Je, moguce je, dogadja se, al ne brigaj sad i zbog toga
Nije da nam vecini to ne prodje kroz glavu, al najverojatnije se nece dogoditi
Prati bebine pokrete i osluskuj...ma ni ti neces ostati vjecno trudna  :Smile: 
Ajde ti radije zaskoci tog svog muza  :Grin:

----------


## Apsu

Ma neda mi  :Sad:  A već mi je rekao da nije ok od mene što toliko navaljujem, da se tu ne radi o meni i njemu nego on jednostavno ne može blizu maloga, tako da stvarno ništa od toga  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## j-la

a joooj apsu nije mi bila namjera plašiti te  :Love: ...
bebu sam osjećala do prokidanja vodenjaka...N. se smirila od tada do CR...za utjehu sam imala jednu super staru sestru koja je onim zastarjelim aparatićem (ono što ide na trbuh i uho) slušala njene otkucaje cijelo vrijeme...
zanemari moju priču i zaskoči tm  :Wink: ...

----------


## j-la

a razumijem i to tvoje čekanje...mene su od termina do poroda svaki dan, većina poznanika (ne samo bliži), zvala i pitala ima li šta

----------


## j-la

pobježe mi  :Smile: ...
nemoj puno razmišljati sada o tome, govori ti ona koja je proživjela čekanje kao i ti...samo ti mogu savjetovati da se opustiš i uživaš u nečemu što voliš...

----------


## Beti3

Sve to, i obavezno prati pokrete bebe. Bar tri puta dnevno treba leći i brojati pokrete. Treba ih biti najmanje 10 u sat vremena. Ako je manje, odi na pregled.

----------


## Apsu

Ma miš se super miče, stalno je aktivan.. A bojim se svega ovoga i bez da čitam tuđa iskustva.. mislim, nije to strah i očekivanje najgoreg, nikako se ne smatram pesimistom, ali ovakve misli su vjerojatno normalne svakoj mami koja voli svoje dijete, isto kao što su normalne misli da će sve biti u redu i da će biti najljepše i najzdravije dijete na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## allie.rock

Čitam o tim trudovima ,svakojaka iskustva i sad budi pametan?!  :Undecided:  meni je to prva t. cjelu noc su me parali bokovi,a sad opet cjelo vrjeme menst.bol i kriza ,kontrakcije iman ali sve je tako izmjesano da vise ne znam sto boli! Na zadnjem pregledu sam bila otvorena 1.5 ..
Kako mi je do bolnice 2h (a i vrjeme je nikakvo,snjezno) ne bih htjela prerano doc u bolnicu,a bogami nebi htjela i da me ulovi na putu  :Razz:  
Neznam sto da radim,idem se otusirat,pa cu vidjet dal ce mi se bolovi jos vise pojacavat kroz dan..

----------


## Apsu

Ahaha kak je super citat sebe prije poroda  :Laughing: 

Dakle - kad stvarno pocnu trudovi, znat cete da je to to  :Grin:  nema vise jel je il nije - je ! :D

----------


## allie.rock

A dal mogu ti trudovi biti isti kao menst.bolovi? Jer moji bolovi za vrjeme menge bili su boze sacuvaj!a i ta kriza ,tocnije doljni dio,kao da mi se ukljesti.. Joj apsu,ti si se rjesila,a kako boli sam porod? Manje ili vise od trudova?  :Undecided:

----------


## Apsu

Mislis sam izgon? Tiskanje van- to ne boli.. Bole trudovi, to je bol koju nemam s cime usporedit, najblize sto znam je da sam kad je tek pocelo dragom rekla da imam filing ko da mi netko bubrege žmiče ko mokru krpu kad hoce ocijediti.. Al prezivjela sam, svi prezive, a kad ti stave bebu na prsa stvarno sve zaboravis  :Smile:

----------


## allie.rock

:Shock:  a proci ce i to.
Hvala ti na odg.  :Kiss: 
Sad su se ti bolovi malo smirili,mada su prisutni,ali ne tolikim intenzitetom.

----------


## S2000

Navijamo  :Smile: 


Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikka

mene otvaranje bolilo kao menstrualni bolovi. s tim da je kod mene sve islo odjednom ono od 0-10, nisam imala nikakve pripremne trudove. mozda ide lakse kad se malo otvoris unaprijed  :Grin: 

o prolasku bebe kroz kanal necu pisati  :Grin:

----------


## anddu

> Ahaha kak je super citat sebe prije poroda 
> 
> Dakle - kad stvarno pocnu trudovi, znat cete da je to to  nema vise jel je il nije - je ! :D


A bogme ja nisam bila sigurna je li to to. Dva, tri tjedna prije poroda imala sam lažne trudove pa sam mislila i kad je to bilo to da su opet lažni, a prenijela sam pet dana. Na putu za bolnicu sam mislila kako će me vratiti doma jer umišljam  :Grin: , ali pet sati i 30 minuta poslije sam rodila  :Yes:

----------


## anddu

> o prolasku bebe kroz kanal necu pisati


Veeliki X na ovo

----------


## allie.rock

o_O zašto?! Kaj boli?  :Undecided:

----------


## mikka

kak se uzme. nikad ne znas u koju kategoriju spadas, u one koje radaju brzo i lako, ili one koje radaju nebrzo i nelako  :Grin: 

s tim da i sama kategorija zavisi od poroda do poroda. nemoj se nis bedirati unaprijed. porod je super iskustvo.

----------


## allie.rock

> mene otvaranje bolilo kao menstrualni bolovi. s tim da je kod mene sve islo odjednom ono od 0-10, nisam imala nikakve pripremne trudove. mozda ide lakse kad se malo otvoris unaprijed 
> 
> o prolasku bebe kroz kanal necu pisati


hm.. Prije nekih 10 dana sam bila otvorena 1.5 do gl.pa me bas zanima koliko sam sada,zbog svih tih kontrakcija i bolova..
ajd sad se malo umirilo jedino neko probadanje ,kao bockanje u donjem djelu trbuha i kriza je jos malo u grcu.. To su sigurno te pripreme..

----------


## Beti3

> o_O zašto?! Kaj boli?


Mene ne. Dobro, prvog sam morala tiskati duže, ali to nije bol, nego težak rad, koji se radi sa zadovoljstvom, jer znaš da je bolovima kraj i nema više onih dosadnih sati u kojima samo boli.
Sad imaš što raditi i zaboraviti bol.
A četvrta beba je izašla bez tiskanja, samo sam osjetila nagon na tiskanje, a valjda u idućem trenutku, ona je isplivala.

Različite smo. Ne boli svih sve isto i ne traje isto i ni tempo nije isti. Ako ti kažu da si otvorena, npr 4 prsta, to ne znači da nećeš za pola sata biti 8, jer možda si baš ti ta koja hoće  :Smile: 

I, kad beba izađe, sva bol, ali baš sva, nestane istog trena. Posteljica, ako je sve OK, izađe gotovo bezbolno, a šivanje valjda boli (iako vjerujem da se dobije lokalna anestezija), no šivanje meni nije trebalo, sretnica ja.

----------


## allie.rock

Ma hvala cure.
Znam da mi ne mozete to opisat ni docarat,koliko cu to sve saznat na vlastitom iskustvu..

----------


## allie.rock

> Mene ne. Dobro, prvog sam morala tiskati duže, ali to nije bol, nego težak rad, koji se radi sa zadovoljstvom, jer znaš da je bolovima kraj i nema više onih dosadnih sati u kojima samo boli.
> Sad imaš što raditi i zaboraviti bol.
> A četvrta beba je izašla bez tiskanja, samo sam osjetila nagon na tiskanje, a valjda u idućem trenutku, ona je isplivala.
> 
> Različite smo. Ne boli svih sve isto i ne traje isto i ni tempo nije isti. Ako ti kažu da si otvorena, npr 4 prsta, to ne znači da nećeš za pola sata biti 8, jer možda si baš ti ta koja hoće 
> 
> I, kad beba izađe, sva bol, ali baš sva, nestane istog trena. Posteljica, ako je sve OK, izađe gotovo bezbolno, a šivanje valjda boli (iako vjerujem da se dobije lokalna anestezija), no šivanje meni nije trebalo, sretnica ja.


  Uf beti, Tnx
 :Kiss:

----------


## puntica

> A bogme ja nisam bila sigurna je li to to. Dva, tri tjedna prije poroda imala sam lažne trudove pa sam mislila i kad je to bilo to da su opet lažni, a prenijela sam pet dana. Na putu za bolnicu sam mislila kako će me vratiti doma jer umišljam , ali pet sati i 30 minuta poslije sam rodila


tako i ja
10 dana pripremnih trudova, pa kad su krenuli pravi, nisam uopće skužila, i dalje sam mislila da su pripremni
dok nije puko vodnjak...pol sata poslije sam držala svoje dijete u naručju  :Laughing: 
dakle, da vodenjak nije puknuo, valjda ne bih ni skužila da je to to  :Shock:

----------


## allie.rock

A kako su vas boljeli ti pripremni trudovi? Konstantno ili par sati,pa onda nista,pa opet ili? Jao sad si me i uplasila ,kazes da si rodila nakon pol sata od puknuca vodenjaka,a meni ako doma pukne do rodilista imam 2h  :Shock:

----------


## leonisa

nisu bili ritmicki.
pravi trudovi su bili tocni ko urica.
nisu me drzali punu minutu, 30 sekundi, ali su dolazili tocno na 10, 7, 5, 3 min.

----------


## leonisa

ocu reci, primpremni trudovi koji su me prali barem 2 tjedna, a zadnjih 10 dana bas tocno na 20 min jedno 3 h navecer, prestali bi.
kad su krenuli pravi, oni nisu prestajali  :Smile:

----------


## allie.rock

Ok,e onda su moji sigurno pripremni! Hvala ti

----------


## sarasvati

Allie, drž' se! I sretno!

----------


## allie.rock

> Allie, drž' se! I sretno!


Hvala ti

----------

